# what are the green dots for ?



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

I see all these green dots next to this rep power thing what the heck is all that abought ? I have observed that it is not dependent upon the amount of post you have made becuase some folks that only have a few post have a bunch of green dots and I only have one I am suffering from green dot envy also i read folks giving away greenies whats up?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Watch out, the GREEN dots are for when you have done something REALLY bad! :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

You are Feexed Now! Don't forget it, you OWE me NOW! Lol


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

wow catchsomtingfishy you must be one bad dude!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Change your screen name to DiamondDana and put a good looking girl in your avatar, that'll do it, and might want to change your age. Let me know if this helps.:slimer: rs


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks catchysomefishy i feel better already


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=reputation+power&match=all&titlesonly=0


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't NEVER, EVER click on the FAQ button at the top or the search button to the right of it. Trust me on this....NEVER.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

danduhman said:


> wow catchsomtingfishy you must be one bad dude!


*"He is........the most interesting man on 2cool"*


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Change your screen name to DiamondDana and put a good looking girl in your avatar, that'll do it, and might want to change your age. Let me know if this helps.:slimer: rs


Or a 333 "only half evil"! Lol


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> *"He is........the most interesting man on 2cool"*


Demented,Demented,Demented Please get that straight ! :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Or a 333 "only half evil"! Lol


Don't go baitin' em out Catchy. You know that only leads to tha dark side! :slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Whatever you do, don't NEVER, EVER click on the FAQ button at the top or the search button to the right of it. Trust me on this....NEVER.


Well if it ain't Darlin Darlene! Bob let you out again? :tongue:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well if it ain't Darlin Darlene! Bob let you out again? :tongue:


You squirmy little boy. I skeered you on the last hi-jacked thread and you tucked your tail and you still want more???


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

danduhman said:


> wow catchsomtingfishy you must be one bad dude!


You'll think that he's a bad dude if you're going slow in the hammer lane and he wants by.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Or a 333 "only half evil"! Lol


I got all mine from being witty, charming, and mean to you.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> You squirmy little boy. I skeered you on the last hi-jacked thread and you tucked your tail and you still want more???


No Tail tuck'n here woman , You need to go back and check that'n out! :slimer:

Hey , can't you and i get along on this Noobies thread? He may get the wrong idea about this place! Now back in your cage! :slimer:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I got all mine from being witty, charming, and mean to you.


Don't even waste your time on him, he's done proved himself on the last one.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Don't even waste your time on him, he's done proved himself on the last one.


Lol Mrs Darlene, We ALL have Our Moments!


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Green sent. Don't spend it all in one place!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I got all mine from being witty, charming, and mean to you.


Well if it Isn't the Gorgeous Goddess! :spineyes:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I got all mine from being witty, charming, and mean to you.


Ya see! Now I'm gonna hafta green 'er when I reload for spankin' ya so hard!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Ya see! Now I'm gonna hafta green 'er when I reload for spankin' ya so hard!


Poke, you just don't get it, i stir them up and i did state them" they run in dangerous packs" then they swarm me and leave MOST everyone else alone! I'm doin my fishin and huntin budz a favor!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Poke, you just don't get it, i stir them up and i did state them" they run in dangerous packs" then they swarm me and leave MOST everyone else alone! I'm doin my fishin and huntin budz a favor!


O.K. I stand corrected. Keep up tha good work. :dance:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

boatmanjohn said:


> Green sent. Don't spend it all in one place!


Who the heck did you green, the OP or the hi-jacker? I'm fixin' to start me own thread w/questions so I can spend some more in the greenie catalog. But, it was great to burn mine to visit Trod and his lovely wife at their new home in Australia.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Poke, you just don't get it, i stir them up and i did state them" they run in dangerous packs" then they swarm me and leave MOST everyone else alone! I'm doin my fishin and huntin budz a favor!


We only swarm you cuz your fingers can out type your peee-uuny little brain.



slopoke said:


> O.K. I stand corrected. Keep up tha good work. :dance:


FOOL


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> *"He is........the most interesting man on 2cool"*


Not!!!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Poke, you just don't get it, i stir them up and i did state them" they run in dangerous packs" then they swarm me and leave MOST everyone else alone! I'm doin my fishin and huntin budz a favor!


I only sting the ones who deserve it. You aren't doing anyone a favor. You just want women to pay attention to you and you can't figure out any other way to do it besides hijackin' a thread. :tongue:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Not!!!!!


what's up with the pink font? Feeling frilly today?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> what's up with the pink font? Feeling frilly today?


.That's for CSF......the most un-interesting dude on 2cool.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> .That's for CSF......the most un-interesting dude on 2cool.


Yup, he's got some kid of fetish with me, havn't heard from him in a long time and don't care to hear from him now! Your not my favorite either Mike but you had to go there!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Yup, he's got some kid of fetish with me, havn't heard from him in a long time and don't care to hear from him now! Your not my favorite either Mike but you had to go there!


.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> .That's for CSF......the most un-interesting dude on 2cool.


Here's what I see...Mike is OK with pink and he is anti-Catchy, any more questions?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> .


LMAO, that's Cute Buddy just like you and i certainly wouldn't expect anything different! What's the matter , did they get sick of you over at the ST again-Not a question! The One and Only Original Post Counter Lol!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Here's what I see...Mike is OK with pink and he is anti-Catchy, any more questions?


 What is tha ST? Pardon my sloness.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> LMAO, that's Cute Buddy just like you and i certainly wouldn't expect anything different! What's the matter , did they get sick of you over at the ST again-Not a question! The One and Only Original Post Counter Lol!


Things have been quiet over there for a reason Mr. 9.75 posts per day.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> What is tha ST? Pardon my sloness.


When/If you get speeded up, tell me again what you be askin'?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

slopoke said:


> What is tha ST? Pardon my sloness.


www.saltytexan.com


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Things have been quiet over there for a reason Mr. 9.75 posts per day.


Lol, That is Exactly what i'm talking about! Hayell, i'm going to post 30 or 40 more times tonight just so you will have something to do!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

They give false representation from what a red dot used to represent. lol


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> When/If you get speeded up, tell me again what you be askin'?


I only have two speeds, slo and off. But I get it now.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

slowpoke said:


> What is tha ST? Pardon my slowness.


It's in a land far far away. Kinda on the dark side of cyberspace where Jedi mind tricks are useless.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> It's in a land far far away. Kinda on the dark side of cyberspace where Jedi mind tricks are useless.


Your nose is growin' Melon!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, That is Exactly what i'm talking about! Hayell, i'm going to post 30 or 40 more times tonight just so you will have something to do!


I wouldn't expect anything less.

.:an6:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well if it ain't Darlin Darlene! Bob let you out again? :tongue:


No I did not she escaped


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

CajunBob said:


> No I did not she escaped


Did she have her legs tha last time ya saw her? Cuz if she did, Catchy might wanna get a head start!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I got all mine from being witty, charming, and mean to you.


I thought you got them for being Mc's daughter. If not that, then surely for hanging out and making middle aged dorks feel special.:rotfl:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Green dot envy, gave ya some


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

green dots are worthless without red dots.

Bring back the red ones......I need to drop some atomic reddies on a few of these dudes. 

Brandon


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> green dots are worthless without red dots.
> 
> Bring back the red ones......I need to drop some atomic reddies on a few of these dudes.
> 
> Brandon


Please bring the red back :an6:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

what is this love affair you guys have with the reddies? one of the reasons that they are no longer available for your puerile pleasures is because some of you have a history of using them in an abusive manner.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> what is this love affair you guys have with the reddies? one of the reasons that they are no longer available for your puerile pleasures is because some of you have a history of using them in an abusive manner.


no reddies just means that is ObaMontma protecting us from ourselves.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> what is this love affair you guys have with the reddies? one of the reasons that they are no longer available for your puerile pleasures is because some of you have a history of using them in an abusive manner.


red dots...... green dots..... phffffft!........ who gives a rat's pahtootie?

i say it's peanut-buttuh/jelly time..... 



 :bounce:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:............


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you must spread some Reputation around before giving it to speckle-catcher again


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> what is this love affair you guys have with the reddies? one of the reasons that they are no longer available for your puerile pleasures is because some of you have a history of using them in an abusive manner.


it's those rotten b-lister sum beaches fault. ruined it for us all. what is a b-lister anyways?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good to see you boys posting over here again! :rotfl:


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i got red once for an aggie joke..is that being abusive?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Nokillbill said:


> i got red once for an aggie joke..is that being abusive?


Poor Aggies! Lol, that is why they are gone, too many cry babies that show their tender emotions with RED DOTS! :slimer:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> it's those rotten b-lister sum beaches fault. ruined it for us all. what is a b-lister anyways?


*You backslider U!:rotfl:*


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

I dont have anything to say I just wanted to see how many dots I have.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Melon said:


> *You backslider U!:rotfl:*


Why ain't you fishing Melon?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Nokillbill said:


> i got red once for an aggie joke..is that being abusive?


When you get beat as much as they do, everything is considered abuse. :wink:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> it's those rotten b-lister sum beaches fault. ruined it for us all. what is a b-lister anyways?


A B-Lister is a wannabe C-Lister! :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

B-Listers feet are too big! :rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> B-Listers feet are too big! :rotfl:


 Just so they can match their egos:biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> you must spread some Reputation around before giving it to speckle-catcher again


Can I get a rain-check on that greenie?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cartman said:


> I thought you got them for being Mc's daughter. If not that, then surely for hanging out and making middle aged dorks feel special.:rotfl:


MC is one of my minions. I'm trying to teach him to be charming and witty, but so far it's been a lost cause. I've almost gotten him to stop dragging his knuckles when he walks, though. 

I like hanging out with middle-aged dorks. Y'all are easy marks.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Can I get a rain-check on that greenie?


let me check with my staff, but i'll see what i can do. 



txgoddess said:


> MC is one of my minions. I'm trying to teach him to be charming and witty, but so far it's been a lost cause. I've almost gotten him to stop dragging his knuckles when he walks, though.


uh-huh.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> MC is one of my minions. I'm trying to teach him to be charming and witty, but so far it's been a lost cause. I've almost gotten him to stop dragging his knuckles when he walks, though.





mastercylinder said:


> uh-huh.


I see we'll have to work on grunting and complete sentences next.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> what is this love affair you guys have with the reddies? one of the reasons that they are no longer available for your puerile pleasures is because some of you have a history of using them in an abusive manner.


sad2sm

No worries MC, even if everyone on 2Cool gave you a reddie, you would still rule the 2Cool domain. You are the king. May I kiss your ring the next time we meet?

Brandon


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Can I get a rain-check on that greenie?


 U ol Greenie hore U :rotfl: By da way, U oh me sum spinach.:rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FREON said:


> U ol Greenie hore U :rotfl: By da way, U oh me sum spinach.:rotfl:


I don't blame him, he is almost there. The new prize for breaking 2,500,000 is SUPER cool. I haven't put it down since Mont sent it to me.

Never thought 2Cool would earn me a free iPhone.

Brandon


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I see we'll have to work on grunting and complete sentences next.


He...he...he may have asked for that. :slimer:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

RC's Mom said:


> Who the heck did you green, the OP or the hi-jacker? I'm fixin' to start me own thread w/questions so I can spend some more in the greenie catalog. But, it was great to burn mine to visit Trod and his lovely wife at their new home in Australia.


Did he get his new garage set up over there? :dance: That was a good scam!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> I don't blame him, he is almost there. The new prize for breaking 2,500,000 is SUPER cool. I haven't put it down since Mont sent it to me.
> 
> Never thought 2Cool would earn me a free iPhone.
> 
> Brandon


no way, you gave up a mod position for an iphone? :cop:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

danduhman said:


> I see all these green dots next to this rep power thing what the heck is all that abought ? I have observed that it is not dependent upon the amount of post you have made becuase some folks that only have a few post have a bunch of green dots and I only have one I am suffering from green dot envy also i read folks giving away greenies whats up?


Take any reference to man, boy, dude, etc. away from your username and talk about your boob size. You will be at 5 digits in short order.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like there's still a spot open and waitin for ya J. Have some green to help ya get to 25,000.



InfamousJ said:


> no way, you gave up a mod position for an iphone? :cop:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> I don't blame him, he is almost there. The new prize for breaking 2,500,000 is SUPER cool. I haven't put it down since Mont sent it to me.
> 
> Never thought 2Cool would earn me a free iPhone.
> 
> Brandon


Say what? How did you get the I-Phone?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> sad2sm
> 
> No worries MC, even if everyone on 2Cool gave you a reddie, you would still rule the 2Cool domain. You are the king. *May I kiss your ring the next time we meet?*


no, but my yard needs cutting. i thought you said you were going to take me fishing, brandon?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Apparently all you need is 25,000 rep points and J is jonesing bad to get there. Why not help him out???????? Spread the greenies, share the greenies, and remember, all you need are greenies!!!!!!!!!!!



Main Frame 8 said:


> Say what? How did you get the I-Phone?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> no, but my yard needs cutting and trimming. i thought you said you were going to take me fishing, brandon?


No green, no fishing. LOL :smile:

Boat has been at the dealer. Darn cheap fuel done clogged everything up. It's ready tomorrow. We need to head out and get our snapper while we can. Send some greenies to the weather gods in exchange for calm sees.

With greenies, everything is possible (except paying for my repair bill, he didn't know what in the hell I was talking about).

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Say what? How did you get the I-Phone?


yes, it was a pleasant surprise. Thanks again Mont, and 2Cool.

Brandon


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Apparently all you need is 25,000 rep points and J is jonesing bad to get there. Why not help him out???????? Spread the greenies, share the greenies, and remember, all you need are greenies!!!!!!!!!!!


I can do that.

Maybe mastercylinder can share one of his I-Phones. Looks like he should be working on #3 now.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Green coming your way so you don't feel so bad.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I can do that.
> 
> Maybe mastercylinder can share one of his I-Phones. Looks like he should be working on #3 now.


Not exactly. I have only heard rumor, but I hear the awards get really good when you get over 5,000,000.

Why else would MC spend every waking hour on 2Cool trolling around for greenies???

Brandon


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Not exactly. I have only heard rumor, but I hear the awards get really good when you get over 5,000,000.
> 
> Why else would MC spend every waking hour on 2Cool trolling around for greenies???
> 
> Brandon


I only got a pack of Chickenboy lures when I hit 3,000,000.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I only got a pack of Chickenboy lures when I hit 3,000,000.


Mont new your ******* self had no use for an iPhone. That'd be like giving a laptop to a monkey. Makes no sense.

Brandon


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Mont new your ******* self had no use for an iPhone. That'd be like giving a laptop to a monkey. Makes no sense.
> 
> Brandon


Is that how you got your laptop?

.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> I only got a pack of Chickenboy lures when I hit 3,000,000.


Chickenboy lures?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Chickenboy lures?


www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> www.chickenboylures.com[/quote Ok,i've seen those.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*2Cool is 2 Cool*

Can't say thanks enough. Now if I can figure out how to use it.

Mont, how many greenies points for a personal tutorial???

Brandon


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Can't say thanks enough. Now if I can figure out how to use it.
> 
> Mont, how many greenies points for a personal tutorial???
> 
> Brandon


Very cool. I am making my cardboard sign now.

"Will wurk fore *GREENE*"


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Not exactly. I have only heard rumor, but I hear the awards get really good when you get over 5,000,000.


i-phones? i got a mercedes cls 55 turbo. 



Chase This! said:


> No green, no fishing. LOL
> 
> With greenies, everything is possible (except paying for my repair bill, he didn't know what in the hell I was talking about).


there. when do we go fishin?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> www.chickenboylures.com


Would this be our own chickenboy's lures? I gotta get me some of those before my wife makes me join tacklehos anonymous! Tha chicken intha grass looks like a producer. I just can't help myself.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Would this be our own chickenboy's lures? I gotta get me some of those before my wife makes me join tacklehos anonymous! Tha chicken intha grass looks like a producer. I just can't help myself.


Yep! I like the "chicken at night with a flashlight."


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Would this be our own chickenboy's lures?


DUH!!! You been sleeping underground again?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> no way, you gave up a mod position for an iphone? :cop:


You let loose a mod position because of having thin skin! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> DUH!!! You been sleeping underground again?


No. Just a little slo.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I am so close to 3mil. :spineyes:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> No. Just a little slo.


Me thinks you are a LOT slo.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> I am so close to 3mil. :spineyes:


You wouldn't be if we had reddies. :biggrin:

Brandon


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> You wouldn't be if we had reddies. :biggrin:
> 
> Brandon


LOL aawww feel the love.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> LOL aawww feel the love.


Jealous, with your 19000?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> You wouldn't be if we had reddies. :biggrin:
> 
> Brandon


sad3sm


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Jealous, with your 19000?


Yup I sure am!:redface:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Yup I sure am!:redface:


Well post some pics of ladies in skimpy outfits and I'm sure you'll get some real fast...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Well post some pics of ladies in skimpy outfits and I'm sure you'll get some real fast...


.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

The first one should get you banned....

The last one got you green.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Well..too much given out. Next time...


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm broke how about a rain check 007?
Is that Danica Patrick in the first and second picture?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice tires......


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

WOW!!! 60 post ago i asked the simple question what are the green dots for ? who would have dreamed i would have opened up a can of worms like this?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I'm broke how about a rain check 007?
> Is that Danica Patrick in the first and second picture?


Yep!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

danduhman said:


> WOW!!! 60 post ago i asked the simple question what are the green dots for ? who would have dreamed i would have opened up a can of worms like this?


All this, and you are still sitting at ZERO.....

Brandon


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> All this, and you are still sitting at ZERO.....
> 
> Brandon


You robbed me of the exact reply.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

danduhman said:


> WOW!!! 60 post ago i asked the simple question what are the green dots for ? who would have dreamed i would have opened up a can of worms like this?


Wecome to 2Cool. If you post you take that chance. There are some people on here that love to hi-jack. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Wecome to 2Cool. If you post you take that chance. There are some people on here that love to hi-jack. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


I consider that my third job.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I paid my taxes in greenies this year.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Chase This! said:


> All this, and you are still sitting at ZERO.....
> 
> Brandon


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

And you still have over 43000 more. The force is strong with you!!!!



boomgoon said:


> I paid my taxes in greenies this year.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I consider that my third job.


You are pretty good at your job, but I don't think you were the original hi-jacker this time. As the 3 year old sez: "You gotta keep tryin."


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> You are pretty good at your job, but I don't think you were the original hi-jacker this time. As the 3 year old sez: "You gotta keep tryin."


It's hard to out-hijack catchy. Maybe if I only used half my IQ...


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> It's hard to out-hijack catchy. Maybe if I only used half my IQ...


Gotta point there.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> It's hard to out-hijack catchy. Maybe if I only used half my IQ...





RC's Mom said:


> Gotta point there.


And you two are ones to talk? LMAO!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> And you two are ones to talk? LMAO!


Don't you have some worms to go eat or somethin'?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> And you two are ones to talk? LMAO!


LOOKIE here the chicken is back.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Me thinks you are a LOT slo.


It took a while, but now my feelings is hurt.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> .


Attached Images























are those the ones you told me that you had hanging on the ceiling over your bed?
  ​


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> are those the ones you told me that you had hanging on the ceiling over your bed?


Gross.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't show you those.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> LOOKIE here the chicken is back.


Man O Man, Bob is really slippin on keepin you caged up! I guess you chewed through the muzzle too! Maybe not, you are using your fangerz!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> It took a while, but now my feelings is hurt.


Then get off dis here thread, it might happen again and I'm blocked from greening you fer now.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Man O Man, Bob is really slippin on keepin you caged up! I guess you chewed through the muzzle too! Maybe not, you are using your fangerz!


BABY


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Then get off dis here thread, it might happen again and I'm blocked from greening you fer now.


Green cures all!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Man O Man, Bob is really slippin on keepin you caged up! I guess you chewed through the muzzle too! Maybe not, you are using your fangerz!





RC's Mom said:


> BABY


Ladies...Ladies!! Can't the 2 of you get along?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Green cures all!


But I can't do it. I have to share some greenies w/someone else first. Any takers?:question:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> But I can't do it. I have to share some greenies w/someone else first. Any takers?:question:


Give 'em to Danduhman or 007 he is shopping!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Ladies...Ladies!! Can't the 2 of you get along?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Man O Man, Bob is really slippin on keepin you caged up! I guess you chewed through the muzzle too! Maybe not, you are using your fangerz!


Thats what happens when a rich 103 year old man marries a 26 year old stripper with a cute butt !! The only time I have control over her is when she is asleep LOL The rest of you are on your own. My god be on your side.angelsm


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> Thats what happens when a rich 26 year old man marries an old stripper with a huge butt !! The only time I have control over her is when she is asleep LOL The rest of you are on your own. May god be on your side.angelsm


That's alright Bob, we have all made mistakes when drunk out of our minds!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Give 'em to Danduhman or 007 he is shopping!


Done that w/the OP and can't do that w/Mike, he is with slopoke, godde..., heck, never mind. Purty much everyone that has the guts to hang w/me, where you be on the list??? Wanna guess, little boy?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> That's alright Bob, we have all made mistakes when drunk out of our minds!


FOOL, didn't think I'd catch that "huge" word did ya? Thought I might fuss at someone else, huh?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Done that w/the OP and can't do that w/Mike, he is with slopoke, godde..., heck, never mind. Purty much everyone that has the guts to hang w/me, where you be on the list??? Wanna guess, little boy?


LMAO, you know i was driving down the road today and i saw about a 4.5 to 5' water moccasin crossing the road and knowing how much you LOVE snakes Lol i thought about brangin him to ya Little Gerl!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> LMAO, you know i was driving down the road today and i saw about a 4.5 to 5' water moccasin crossing the road and knowing how much you LOVE snakes Lol i thought about brangin him to ya Little Gerl!


Son, you can't even finish what you start. How you gonna member to STOP....PICK UP said snake, *put him in* whatever KLUNKER you be drivin' and MEMBER where to let him out at?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

If I can't eat I an't a going to kill it. But if you happan upon a fresh possom come on by and we will skin it and I will show you how to make boot grease out of the fat.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Son, you can't even finish what you start. How you gonna member to STOP....PICK UP said snake, *put him in* whatever KLUNKER you be drivin' and MEMBER where to let him out at?


Ok GRANNY , first of all i am not scared of snakes "even the ones lurking on this board" and i have handled more Cotton mouthed stanky arsed snakes than your Pea brain could handle to imagine! I know where you live and he would ride just fine in the tool box of said Klunker! Don't worry Mc i won't harm the critter "the snake that is"! Bob,i will let ya know when i'm coming over so you can let her out of thuh cage "to be fair and all"! Rc would get a kick outta that 4 sure!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

CajunBob said:


> If I can't eat I an't a going to kill it. But if you happan upon a fresh possom come on by and we will skin it and I will show you how to make boot grease out of the fat.


If it walks, crawls, slithers, or flys across tha front yard, it's what's for dinner?!?!
Sounds just like my Daddo Navarre!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

danduhman said:


> WOW!!! 60 post ago i asked the simple question what are the green dots for ? who would have dreamed i would have opened up a can of worms like this?


And now I ask, was it worth it dan? And your rep is still 0 even after I gave you some green, now I hope you have experienced the bitterness of the green grabbers--post padders--and bickerer's. One more suggestion, you have already stepped in it now, so change your screen name to Barry Obama--the king himself will then make sure you get some green. rs


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> And now I ask, was it worth it dan? And your rep is still 0 even after I gave you some green, now I hope you have experienced the bitterness of the green grabbers--post padders--and bickerer's. One more suggestion, you have already stepped in it now, so change your screen name to Barry Obama--the king himself will then make sure you get some green. rs


Rusty, your a purty good fellow and I likes you mucho. But jess one thought 'bout whats runnin' outta your head, Me no give a {{{{ about them there greenies nor am 1 of them there: "bitterness green grabbers--post padders--and bickerer's." I love to laff, Catchy is a fool, Goddess is just.... nevermind. DAN you got hi-jacked, welcome to 2Cool!:tongue:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Rusty, your a purty good fellow and I likes you mucho. But jess one thought 'bout whats runnin' outta your head, Me no give a {{{{ about them there greenies nor am 1 of them there: "bitterness green grabbers--post padders--and bickerer's." I love to laff, Catchy is a fool, Goddess is just.... nevermind. DAN you got hi-jacked, welcome to 2Cool!:tongue:


.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> .


What the heck you doin'? Sumpin' like breathing again? I thought I fixed your problem already?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> What the heck you doin'? Sumpin' like breathing again? I thought I fixed your problem already?


mmmmmmm........"snake burger!"


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> mmmmmmm........"snake burger!"


Now that's funny!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> Rusty, your a purty good fellow and I likes you mucho. But jess one thought 'bout whats runnin' outta your head, Me no give a {{{{ about them there greenies nor am 1 of them there: "bitterness green grabbers--post padders--and bickerer's." I love to laff, Catchy is a fool, Goddess is just.... nevermind. DAN you got hi-jacked, welcome to 2Cool!:tongue:


Thats kinda what I was trying 2 say...:smile: rs


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> .


LMAO !!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Nobody got my Barry Obama and king(mc) reference, I'm going East. rs


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

I really dont mind the hijack this is some of the best entertainment I have had in a while , now im going to add fuel to the fire , what's this rep power thing and now that I have green dots how come I dont have no rep power?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

danduhman said:


> I really dont mind the hijack this is some of the best entertainment I have had in a while , now im going to add fuel to the fire , what's this rep power thing and now that I have green dots how come I dont have no rep power?


You aren't old enough to have rep power.


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

How old ya gotta be?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

danduhman said:


> I really dont mind the hijack this is some of the best entertainment I have had in a while , now im going to add fuel to the fire , what's this rep power thing and now that I have green dots how come I dont have no rep power?


Kicks in on post # 50 so, get to post padding and see what rep ya got.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

danduhman said:


> I really dont mind the hijack this is some of the best entertainment I have had in a while , now im going to add fuel to the fire , what's this rep power thing and now that I have green dots how come I dont have no rep power?


You have to have at least 50 posts before it shows up.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

danduhman said:


> How old ya gotta be?


10 more


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> Kicks in on post # 50 so, get to post padding and see what rep ya got.





mwb007 said:


> You have to have at least 50 posts before it shows up.


D**M! Beat me again!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> D**M! Beat me again!!


LOL, just thinking along the same line, scary huh,...


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

#1


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

#2


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

danduhman said:


> #1


9 more


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

#3


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

You're getting there


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

#4


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

#5


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

#6


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

#7


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

#8


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

#9


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Ruh-Roh


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

DANO said:


> LOL, just thinking along the same line, scary huh,...


YES, please stop. I have enough trouble with 007 and the last thing I need is his clone.


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

#10 YEA!! now my life is complete and I can start giving lessons on the proper way to pad your post #'s


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

danduhman said:


> #9


.


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

991 not bad for a newby!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

danduhman said:


> 991 not bad for a newby!!!!!


I'm 14 months newer than you.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

danduhman said:


> 991 not bad for a newby!!!!!


did ya feel like this at first,..


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

THANK'S!!!! 007 I feel much better now that you pointed out the difference!!! everybody vote for me !!!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

danduhman said:


> 991 not bad for a newby!!!!!


Only because there ain't no reddies no more!!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

danduhman said:


> THANK'S!!!! 007 I feel much better now that you pointed out the difference!!!


Now that is who you need as your best buddy and believe EVERYTHING he says!


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

Do I know you R.C.'s mom ? you sound a lot like my EX-wife!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> mmmmmmm........"snake burger!"












who is that gorgeous hunk of a man, 007? friend of yours? he looks so handsome and virile.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

danduhman said:


> Do I know you R.C.'s mom ? you sound a lot like my EX-wife!


Not yet, but you will!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Now that is who you need as your best buddy and believe EVERYTHING he says!


Always look for boats that have bent rods and anchor up next to them.

Always anchor up in the middle of the channel.

Keep all trout over 25".

Fish with nothing but live croakers.

Always take your time loading and unloading the boat at the ramp on weekends.

Burn as many shorelines as you can.

And last but not least.......kill ALL snakes and post up your kill here!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Always look for boats that have bent rods and anchor up next to them.
> 
> Always anchor up in the middle of the channel.
> 
> ...


Don't forget: Drive 55 in tha left lane with your foglights or highbeams on.

And if I'm not mistaken, it's just keep 5 trout....over 25".


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Don't forget: Drive 55 in tha left lane with your foglights or highbeams on.
> 
> And if I'm not mistaken, it's just keep 5 trout....over 25".


Morning...finally came up from your cave, huh?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Morning...finally came up from your cave, huh?


I don't have the energy to roll tha rock away from tha door until I've had 2 cups of Java.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> who is that gorgeous hunk of a man, 007? friend of yours? he looks so handsome and virile.


Don't really know the guy, he was drinking a 40 at the ramp and had a sign saying "will work for beer" so we took him to the camp. The dude smelled something awful and didn't do a lick of work and on top of that, when the beer was gone he wanted a ride back to the ramp.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Don't really know the guy, he was drinking a 40 at the ramp and had a sign saying "will work for beer" so we took him to the camp. The dude smelled something awful and didn't do a lick of work and on top of that, when the beer was gone he wanted a ride back to the ramp.


Mike you really need to choose your friends better.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Mike you really need to choose your friends better.


Mike has to take what he can get.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Mike you really need to choose your friends better.





txgoddess said:


> Mike has to take what he can get.


Like you 2 have a lot of room to talk....


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Like you 2 have a lot of room to talk....


Ruh-Roh, Goddess is among us.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Like you 2 have a lot of room to talk....


Everyone loves me. Well, almost everyone... I can think of one jungle inhabitant that probably doesn't have me on his Christmas card list.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Everyone loves me. Well, almost everyone... I can think of one jungle inhabitant that probably doesn't have me on his Christmas card list.


Does it start with a "catchy" and end with a "fishy?"


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Does it start with a "catchy" and end with a "fishy?"


Naw, catchy loves me most of all. I think he's a masochist.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Don't really know the guy, he was drinking a 40 at the ramp and had a sign saying "will work for beer" so we took him to the camp. The dude smelled something awful and didn't do a lick of work and on top of that, when the beer was gone he wanted a ride back to the ramp.


yeah, he does kinda' look like a bum. i think i've seen him hanging around at 61st and seawall with that sign.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Naw, catchy loves me most of all. I think he's a masochist.


Are you the cute brunette or the "other" one?
.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Are you the cute brunette or the "other" one?
> .


Neither. Those are just two random chicks I found on the internet. I don't have a lens wide enough to take my picture.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like you've gained another stalker.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Neither. Those are just two random chicks I found on the internet. I don't have a lens wide enough to take my picture.


I re-sized it to fit the format for you!









.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I re-sized it to fit the format for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Now I can put that one in my album instead of all those fake ones!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Thanks! Now I can put that one in my album instead of all those fake ones!


No problem! Let me know when your new bikini from Omar (the tent maker) comes in and I'll take a few pics with my WIDE angle lens.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> I re-sized it to fit the format for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's my ex wife! :dance:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> Hey, that's my ex wife! :dance:


We got divorced when she tried to eat the kids!


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

danduhman said:


> I really dont mind the hijack this is some of the best entertainment I have had in a while , now im going to add fuel to the fire , what's this rep power thing and now that I have green dots how come I dont have no rep power?


every time someone disagrees with you points are subtracted from your reputation power.:cheers:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Super Dave said:


> every time someone disagrees with you points are subtracted from your reputation power.:cheers:


No wonder I can barely even log in....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> looks like you've gained another stalker.


Relax. There's plenty of room on that tree outside my window for all of you.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Relax. There's plenty of room on that tree outside my window for all of you.


Now there's a woman who likes attention! :slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Relax. There's plenty of room on that tree outside my window for all of you.


Is it a bay window so we can see ALL of you?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

She didn't mention the tree is full of poison oak....that's just a bonus.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Now for something completely different,......


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to: the most hijacked thread around! Boy, this is as fun as streaking....almost!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Is it a bay window so we can see ALL of you?


You can't handle ALL of me.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You can't handle ALL of me.


The fun is in trying!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> The fun is in trying!


uh-oh, there's another one in the tree outside of your window. move over 007 and catchy.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> uh-oh, there's another one in the tree outside of your window. move over 007 and catchy.


You need to share your spot, too. Dont be stingy. One of them can sit on your limb if they want.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> You need to share your spot, too. Dont be stingy. One of them can sit on your limb if they want.


i stalk no woman. they stalk me. 

i'm very happy right now with my current harem of concubines and paramours.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i stalk no woman. they stalk me.
> 
> i'm very happy right now with my current harem of concubines and paramours.


What are you gonna do if your air compressor breaks?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> uh-oh, there's another one in the tree outside of your window. move over 007 and catchy.


That's just too funny!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> What are you gonna do if your air compressor breaks?


Blow like he usually does.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i stalk no woman. they stalk me.
> 
> i'm very happy right now with my current harem of concubines and paramours.


It's your story, I guess you can tell it however you want to...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey, there's a cat in this tree! Does it belong to you? It's hair is all course and matted...


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Hey, there's a cat in this tree! Does it belong to you? It's hair is all course and matted...


Don't worry about the cat, Jason is a good shot and I'm sure he will miss you.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

RC's Mom said:


> Don't worry about the cat, Jason is a good shot and I'm sure he will niss you.


It's wearing a tag...my name is 007...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

All right, it's been fun...gotta catch another nap before work. Ya'll don't have too much fun without me....check ya'll later!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> It's wearing a tag...my name is 007...


He's what I look like.

.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> He's what I look like.
> 
> .


Riiiiight.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> He's what I look like.
> 
> .


MEOW!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Don't worry about the cat, Jason is a good shot and I'm sure he will miss you.


I am going to wait until all of them get in the tree before I start shooting at the cat. LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

why is he carrying fish around in his house?



sweenyite said:


> It's your story, I guess you can tell it however you want to...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


hey, it's my fantasy. you stay out of it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> why is he carrying fish around in his house?
> 
> hey, it's my fantasy. you stay out of it.


Who says it was MY house?:biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> why is he carrying fish around in his house?
> 
> hey, it's my fantasy. you stay out of it.


It's for the cat! DUUUH!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> I am going to wait until all of them get in the tree before I start shooting at the cat. LOL


I never made it up the tree... I'm 250# and those branches aren't load rated! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> It's for the cat! DUUUH!!!


exactly!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I am going to wait until all of them get in the tree before I start shooting at the cat. LOL


Good Idea, it will shut down some of the cat's escape routes.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

RC's Mom said:


> Good Idea, it will shut down some of the cat's escape routes.


Not sure how many lives he's got left either.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> I never made it up the tree... I'm 250# and those branches aren't load rated! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Are you sure? Because you could have been the one on the ladder trying to get up there to see in.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> Are you sure? Because you could have been the one on the ladder trying to get up there to see in.


Okay....guilty! :smile:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Not sure how many lives he's got left either.


The cat or Jason?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Are you sure? Because you could have been the one on the ladder trying to get up there to see in.


Are you sure it was a ladder? I think it was a pedistal.

.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Are you sure it was a ladder? I think it was a pedistal.
> 
> .


OMG, it's a picture of MC at his prom!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

RC's Mom said:


> The cat or Jason?


Take your pick, either of them...or me! I've burned through at least a few by now....looking in folks windows is taxing...so I've been told:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> Are you sure it was a ladder? I think it was a pedistal.
> 
> .


I told you not to show anyone that pic!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Are you sure it was a ladder? I think it was a pedistal.
> 
> .












that picture is really gay, mike. what kind of websites are you hanging out on, anyway?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> I never made it up the tree... I'm 250# and those branches aren't load rated! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oops! Gonna hafta count me out as well.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> that picture is really gay, mike. what kind of websites are you hanging out on, anyway?


Why are you interested? Is your harem not enough anymore?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Oops! Gonna hafta count me out as well.


Guess y'all will have to talk to the neighbors to clear out a spot for your cherry pickers.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Why are you interested? Is your harem not enough anymore?


 i'm just concerned about my little friend. i thought i knew him pretty well, but now i'm not so sure.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> that picture is really gay, mike. what kind of websites are you hanging out on, anyway?


That's a pic of Boashna that Mr. October took before their last trip.

.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm just concerned about my little friend. i thought i knew him pretty well, but now i'm not so sure.


Make ya think twice about sleeping with both eyes shut at the camp, eh?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Are you sure it was a ladder? I think it was a pedistal.
> 
> .


I don't know it could have been a pedestal. You tell me you were up there too.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Oops! Gonna hafta count me out as well.


We did that this morning...right after you moved the rock and got out.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Oops! Gonna hafta count me out as well.


Nope your in the tree too or on your ladder trying to get in the tree.LOL


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I don't know it could have been a pedestal. You tell me you were up there too.


I don't do the climbing thing very well........I have problems on terra-firma.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

We might oughta just build a treehouse with better seating out there before someone gets hurt.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I don't do the climbing thing very well........I* have problems on terra-firma.*


That's an understatement.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> That's an understatement.


Hey! Not all of us have a low center of gravity!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> Nope your in the tree too or on your ladder trying to get in the tree.LOL


That tree is doooooomed! Too many biguns tryin ta stake out a spot! :slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Hey! Not all of us have a low center of gravity!


My center of gravity is, welll........dead center! :dance:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> That tree is doooooomed! Too many biguns tryin ta stake out a spot! :slimer:


I guess after I get finished shooting at the cat I will just cut the tree down because yall are going to break all the limbs out of it anyways.:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> I guess after I get finished shooting at the cat I will just cut the tree down because yall are going to break all the limbs out of it anyways.:rotfl:


You need to build an ACLU-approved, Americans-with-Disabilities-Act-friendly tree house for your guests!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

slopoke said:


> You need to build an ACLU-approved, Americans-with-Disabilities-Act-friendly tree house for your guests!


 Nah, just bring the show outside! :rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Nah, just bring the show outside! :rotfl:


It's too hot outside.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> It's too hot outside.


 sad4sm


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> You need to build an ACLU-approved, Americans-with-Disabilities-Act-friendly tree house for your guests!


They are not my guests. But they are going to get to meet my colt .45


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> They are not my guests. But they are going to get to meet my colt .45


Is that what you call her?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Is that what you call her?


Well, she is a pistol!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Well, she is a pistol!


SO...did it take you all those 35 minutes to type your response?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> SO...did it take you all those 35 minutes to type your response?


Read his user name.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Read his user name.


Weren't talkin' to you, but I must admit that you got more "staying" power than him and his sidekick.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> SO...did it take you all those 35 minutes to type your response?


5 minutes, thank you. That's almost 6 keystrokes per minute. Practically flying in poke-time. :mpd:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> You need to build an ACLU-approved, Americans-with-Disabilities-Act-friendly tree house for your guests!





mwb007 said:


> Is that what you call her?





slopoke said:


> Well, she is a pistol!


Ok then I am going to have to start charging greenies for spots in the tree. Pay up now or you wont have a spot.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Weren't talkin' to you, but I must admit that you got more "staying" power than him and his sidekick.


Hey, we'll have no need to discuss my 'staying power'. I took all of my prescriptions this mornin'.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Ok then I am going to have to start charging greenies for spots in the tree. Pay up now or you wont have a spot.


It's got to be a tree with a view.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> It's got to be a tree with a view.


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> It's got to be a tree with a view.


It's got a good view of my neighbors house so you can see in there window.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Hey, we'll have no need to discuss my 'staying power'. I took all of my prescriptions this mornin'.


Good for you, but were they in the right order?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Good for you, but were they in the right order?


:spineyes:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Good for you, but were they in the right order?


Valium, Xanax then Viagra in that order.........that way he'll have a "little" breeze while he's sleeping.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Valium, Xanax then Viagra in that order.........that way he'll have a "little" breeze while he's sleeping.


You left out tha Ridulin. Can't have a hyper pokie!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Valium, Xanax then Viagra in that order.........that way he'll have a "little" breeze while he's sleeping.


  YIKES.......TMI!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> that way he'll have a "little" breeze while he's sleeping.


>> a "little" breeze while he's sleeping << ............????????

guess that's why you didn't mention 'beano'


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Valium, Xanax then Viagra in that order.........that way he'll have a "little" breeze while he's sleeping.


LOL !!! I have given out too much reputation in the last 24hrs or I would give ya some !!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I see you all have been productive while I've been gone. I've written two research papers while y'all have been goofing off in here.

Pitiful.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I see you all have been productive while I've been gone. I've written two research papers while y'all have been goofing off in here.
> 
> Pitiful.


Hey, I've been workin'!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Hey, I've been workin'!


Working on procuring a spot in a tree is not productive.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Is this what one might look like sleeping in the tree ?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Working on procuring a spot in a tree is not productive.


That's justa side job! And how productive it is depends on whether or not you leave tha blinds open. (edit) And how sturdy tha tree is.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> I see you all have been productive while I've been gone. I've written two research papers while y'all have been goofing off in here.
> 
> Pitiful.


I have been working on wrapping a fishing rod all day !!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Dayum Comcast ****, can't see the pic...or do I really want to?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I have been working on wrapping a fishing rod all day !!!!


Rapping what?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Rapping what?


Bet he took his prescriptions today too. :slimer:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Bet he took his prescriptions today too. :slimer:


How would you know?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> How would you know?


Now why'd that zinger havta be #300 on this hijacked thread? We'll be hearin' from Rusty any time now. :biggrin:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Now why'd that zinger havta be #300 on this hijacked thread? We'll be hearin' from Rusty any time now. :biggrin:


It's OK, Rusty is a good puppy.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Rapping what?


You don't want to know . LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> It's OK, Rusty is a good puppy.


Yeah, he's been watchin' to see if one of these threads does 300. He'll be dissapointed that he wasn't around! :biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I go out to mow the yard and this BS is still going on!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I go out to mow the yard and this BS is still going on!


It's alway the same BS on 2cool. The only thing that changes is the name of the thread.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> I go out to mow the yard and this BS is still going on!


Then leave it alone and let it die. Kinda like my snake encounter thread...member?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Then leave it alone and let it die. Kinda like my snake encounter thread...member?


Hey Granny,i found another Copper Head fer ya today!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> I re-sized it to fit the format for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





txgoddess said:


> We might oughta just build a treehouse with better seating out there before someone gets hurt.


Goddess if you will get Jason to build it well enough to hold YOU safely then it will be plenty strong for all of us and MC! Separate rooms please!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Goddess if you will get Jason to build it well enough to hold YOU safely then it will be plenty strong for all of us and MC!


Just how many times did your Mama drop you?


This is gonna get bloody!:rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Goddess if you will get Jason to build it well enough to hold YOU safely then it will be plenty strong for all of us and MC! Separate rooms please!


 ohhh, you did it now.... this is gonna hurt. :fish:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Goddess if you will get Jason to build it well enough to hold YOU safely then it will be plenty strong for all of us and MC! Separate rooms please!


i wouldn't get adjoining rooms at the waldorf astoria with you voyeuristic douchebags, much less share a treehouse.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i wouldn't share a room at the ritz carlton with you voyeuristic douchebags, much less a treehouse.


 Awwww....I love it when you get all mushy on us! :rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i wouldn't get adjoining rooms at the waldorf astoria with you voyeuristic douchebags, much less share a treehouse.


I love it when you get all emotionally wound up like this! I don't think it would hold your big arse up anyhow!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Cartman said:


> Just how many times did your Mama drop you?
> 
> Only once, but it was from way up there!
> 
> ...





sweenyite said:


> ohhh, you did it now.... this is gonna hurt. :fish:


Pain kills Pain!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Pain kills Pain!


Nope! You're still here!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Nope! You're still here!


Yep, you are too, so apparently it's not workin this time!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Yep, you are too, so apparently it's not workin this time!


You'd better get to posting if you're gonna make 60 posts today.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> You'd better get to posting if you're gonna make 60 posts today.


Yesir , but the system has slowed down due to your posting "but who's counting right"?! Oh yeah, it's good ole 007 , he is the master post counter!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Yesir , but the system has slowed down due to your posting "but who's counting right"?! Oh yeah, it's good ole 007 , he is the master post counter!


.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> You'd better get to posting if you're gonna make 60 posts today.


every once in awhile you make me laugh, mikey.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> .


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Later, Taken is on!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Those green things look square to me.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> every once in awhile you make me laugh, mikey.





catchysumfishy said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Later, Taken is on!





Gary said:


> Those green things look square to me.


The 3 post kings in rank all post in a row? What are the odds?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

fishy has a long way to go to catch gary or me. give him another 6 months.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> fishy has a long way to go to catch gary or me. give him another 6 months.


Pffffttt,.. 6 months,........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> fishy has a long way to go to catch gary or me. give him another 6 months.


He can't tell round from square.

Sorta! :slimer:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> fishy has a long way to go to catch gary or me. give him another 6 months.


Posts per day........he's the leader. Then you then Gary.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> The 3 post kings in rank all post in a row? What are the odds?


Looks like you used the right bait. :rotfl:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Posts per day........he's the leader. Then you then Gary.


what are you ... the official 2cool statistician?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> fishy has a long way to go to catch gary or me. give him another 6 months.





DANO said:


> Pffffttt,.. 6 months,........


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> The 3 post kings in rank all post in a row? What are the odds?


Maybe they are all the same person. lol


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Dude!!!!!! your supposed to be spanking the fish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Maybe they are all the same person. lol


Mmmh. A conspiwacy theory! :rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Posts per day........he's the leader. Then you then Gary.


And as member #50, I'm getting smoked on those green things.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> Looks like you used the right bait. :rotfl:


Yep! A thick bloddy trail of BS!!



mastercylinder said:


> what are you ... the official 2cool statistician?


Something to that effect.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Gary said:


> And as member #50, I'm getting smoked on those green things.


Uh-oh. Sounds like you better go butter up your remote control car kids.:rotfl::biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cartman said:


> Uh-oh. Sounds like you better go butter up your remote control car kids.:rotfl::biggrin:


Kids? Most are older than you. Or at least act it.

BTW, It's called "Radio Controlled" not remote. The _remote _is what you hold in your left hand while watching wrestling.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gary said:


> Kids? Most are older than you. Or at least act it.
> 
> BTW, It's called "Radio Controlled" not remote. The _remote _is what you hold in your left hand while watching wrestling.


.....or MTV 2.....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice to see I didn't miss anything while I was gone fishing.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gary said:


> Kids? Most are older than you. Or at least act it.
> 
> BTW, It's called "Radio Controlled" not remote. The _remote _is what you hold in your left hand while watching wrestling.


Cartman, you best check yourself and correct yourself.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Goddess if you will get Jason to build it well enough to hold YOU safely then it will be plenty strong for all of us and MC! Separate rooms please!





txgoddess said:


> Nice to see I didn't miss anything while I was gone fishing.


O yeah?:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Goddess if you will get Jason to build it well enough to hold YOU safely then it will be plenty strong for all of us and MC! Separate rooms please!


Since your goofy monkey butt was the first one scrambling up the tree, what kinda chubby chaser does that make you?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Since your goofy monkey butt was the first one scrambling up the tree, what kinda chubby chaser does that make you?


I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cartman said:


> O yeah?:rotfl:


Catchy doesn't count. His mouth overloads his *** on a regular basis.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Since your goofy monkey butt was the first one scrambling up the tree, what kinda chubby chaser does that make you?


If someone wanted to pick hairs, you have called yourself a middle aged chubby monkey yourself in this thread. LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cartman said:


> If someone wanted to pick hairs, you have called yourself a middle aged chubby monkey yourself in this thread. LOL


It doesn't matter how horribly I describe myself. Nothing deters y'all.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> It doesn't matter how horribly I describe myself. Nothing deters y'all.


Let me try a different approach...

I'm a 5'6" blond haired green eyed member of MENSA who has 3 degrees and can fish.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Let me try a different approach...
> 
> I'm a 5'6" blond haired green eyed member of MENSA who has 3 degrees and can fish.


........crickets


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> ........crickets


They're all googling to see if MENSA is a fishing club.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> And as member #50, I'm getting smoked on those green things.


#26 to #50. Your still the post king #50. Thats got to count for something doesn't it? :biggrin:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

This thread is going to pass up the 748lb Hammerhead thread.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I missed MENSA by 5 IQ points. I was robbed. My math IQ is just north of a chimpanzee's though.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> They're all googling to see if MENSA is a fishing club.


.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> I missed MENSA by 5 IQ points. I was robbed. My math IQ is just north of a chimpanzee's though.


9/16 is just 1 hash mark past the halfway point Coach.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I see you all have been productive while I've been gone. I've written two research papers while y'all have been goofing off in here.
> 
> Pitiful.


I don't think re-writing "The Cat in the Hat" could be considered "research papers"


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> 9/16 is just 1 hash mark past the halfway point Coach.


Depends on the ruler double naught. :fish:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Who actually signs up for that ****? Did it get you a scholarship? My brother has a 148 and never bothered with it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> Depends on the ruler double naught. :fish:


He knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> Dude!!!!!! your supposed to be spanking the fish!!!!!!!!!


Wife spanked me this morning. Caught tons of schoolies!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

trodery said:


> I don't think re-writing "The Cat in the Hat" could be considered "research papers"


That is what I keep telling her but she thinks she can make it better.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> I missed MENSA by 5 IQ points. I was robbed. My math IQ is just north of a chimpanzee's though.


I got in with my SAT scores. That was before they started letting you use a calculator on the SATs, though.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I got in with my SAT scores. That was before they started letting you use a calculator on the SATs, though.


How do you spell SAT and MENSA?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> I don't think re-writing "The Cat in the Hat" could be considered "research papers"


Hmmm... I translated Romeo and Juliet into ******* for my senior English paper. I got an A for my paper titled "Bubba and IdaJo". So, yeah, I think re-writing "The Cat in the Hat" can qualify, too.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Hmmm... *I translated Romeo and Juliet into ******* for my senior English paper.* I got an A for my paper titled "Bubba and IdaJo". So, yeah, I think re-writing "The Cat in the Hat" can qualify, too.


Now dat dere maight just b wurth readin...post it up


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cartman said:


> Who actually signs up for that ****? Did it get you a scholarship? My brother has a 148 and never bothered with it.


I don't know that it "got" me a scholarship... but I put it on scholarship apps and resumes and got both scholarships and jobs. Other than that... it's fairly useless... other than a drain of ~$50/year for membership dues.

Has some interesting special interest groups, but there weren't a lot of MENSANs in East Texas so they weren't very active. Probably a lot going on down here, though.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> Now dat dere maight just b wurth readin...post it up


LOL. That's been 15 years ago. It's packed in a box in a shed in San Augustine. It is pretty interesting, though.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i gradeated 6th grade, and i'm a double-naught spy.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i gradeated 6th grade, and i'm a double-naught spy.


Schools were mud huts when you graduated. Grunting your name was enough to pass back then. It wasn't like there was any History to learn.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i gradeated 6th grade, and i'm a double-naught spy.


can ye sipher too ??


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

watch it, chick.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i gradeated 6th grade, and i'm a double-naught spy.


What has the world come to? A-Listers speaking in code! lmao


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> watch it, chick.


bock! bock! I aint skeered. Whatcha gonna do? Throw a bottle of Geritol at me?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> 9/16 is just 1 hash mark past the halfway point Coach.


Yep, I know what you're talking about. Just to be safe, I count all 9 ticks on the tape before I mark to cut. You've got to admit, I've gotten better at all that stuff. It's cubic yards I can't fathom.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Yep, I know what you're talking about. Just to be safe, I count all 9 ticks on the tape before I mark to cut. You've got to admit, I've gotten better at all that stuff. It's cubic yards I can't fathom.


Lenght x width x depth divided by 27.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

If this thread keeps going, there won't be much it hasn't covered......


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

coachlaw said:


> Yep, I know what you're talking about. Just to be safe, I count all 9 ticks on the tape before I mark to cut. You've got to admit, I've gotten better at all that stuff. It's cubic yards I can't fathom.


 Dang...I cut it three times and it's still too short!:slimer:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Dang...I cut it three times and it's still too short!:slimer:


I thought I was alone on that,....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> If this thread keeps going, there won't be much it hasn't covered......


The thread that never ends...


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I spent 3 hours in Home Depot looking for a 2X12 stretcher.  Darn things are so expensive you gotta be careful with your cuts.

As far as the thread, you gotta have a random catch-all now and then.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> The thread that never ends...


 The road goes on forever and the party never ends....


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> I spent 3 hours in Home Depot looking for a 2X12 stretcher.


They're right next to the sky hooks.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> The thread that never ends...


Yep.

gary, crappieman32175, txgoddess


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

For Sale Inner tube for fifth wheel. Softly used.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> They're right next to the sky hooks.


 Right next to the striped paint right?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

And the wooden welding rods.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

No man right next to light bulb repair kits.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> For Sale Inner tube for fifth wheel. Softly used.


I thought all the old people went to sleep. What are you and Mike still doing up?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

In the navy, we used to send new guys up to the flight deck to ask for a bucket of prop wash or a piece of flight line. Sent folks for a bucket of steam before too.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Been Pimpin with the trod crew.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

CajunBob said:


> Been Pimpin with the trod crew.


 Sponsored by Viagra?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I thought all the old people went to sleep. What are you and Mike still doing up?


You're older than me.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> In the navy, we used to send new guys up to the flight deck to ask for a bucket of prop wash or a piece of flight line. Sent folks for a bucket of steam before too.


 I have sent them after a left handed hammer.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I'm looking for some Muffler Bearings,....:help:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Sponsored by Viagra?


No... Summers Eve


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Guees there were a bunch of snipe hunters here! Anyone wanna go?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Or a metric crescent wrench?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Sponsored by Viagra?


Well hell yea we all win.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> You're older than me.


I'm only 21 1/2.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> No... Summers Eve


 Sorry, I forgot!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> I'm looking for some Muffler Bearings,....:help:


They're right next to the blinker fluid.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Left Handed Pipe Wrench ??


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> No... Summers Eve


Isn't that a disposable CSF?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Sponsored by Viagra?


Or was it rogaine?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> They're right next to the blinker fluid.


 That reminds me...I need to get some for my wife's car, though she never uses them.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

DANO said:


> I'm looking for some Muffler Bearings,....:help:


Amercian or Import?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Or was it rogaine?


What are you doing.??


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

CajunBob said:


> Amercian or Import?


American,.. also I am in dire need of a Bucket of Sparks


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> Or was it rogaine?


 Maybe ginko biloba....


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Melon said:


> Guees there were a bunch of snipe hunters here! Anyone wanna go?


I carried my ex-brother-in-law from New York snipe hunting. LOL


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> What are you doing.??


 oops sorry i forgot you went with them


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I am still waiting on Feb 30th


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

DANO said:


> I am still waiting on Feb 30th


 I'm just trying to make 5:30 so I can go home...:fish:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I am home take me drunk please.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

What was the purpose of this thread again?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

That means Good night Yall!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> What was the purpose of this thread again?


 I don't know, but it ended up like diahhrea...just when you think it's over, full throttle again!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> That means Good night Yall!!!


Night, Bob. Now which old ones are left?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> I don't know, but it ended up like diahhrea...just when you think it's over, full throttle again!


Nasty! Nasty! Nasty! So much for this Rocky Road Icecream I'm eating.:frown:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Melon said:


> Nasty! Nasty! Nasty! So much for this Rocky Road Icecream I'm eating.:frown:


 Sorry bro, I owe you a scoop!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> Nasty! Nasty! Nasty! So much for this Rocky Road Icecream I'm eating.:frown:


Hand it here. I'll eat it.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Why don't Blue Bell make a half gallon of the flavor like there bomb? Choc and banana?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

That reminds me, got a half gallon of Blue Bell Southern Blackberry Cobbler in the freezer here in the control room.... almost forgot about it!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Hand it here. I'll eat it.


Can't have it,... just might affect ya fighting weight


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> Why don't Blue Bell make a half gallon of the flavor like there bomb? Choc and banana?


Prolly cuz that is disgusting.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd buy it!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Ever try their Lemon Icebox Pie? Good stuff!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> Can't have it,... just might affect ya fighting weight


Dont stand between me and the ice cream. Might be bad for your health.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> I'd buy it!


I think they gotta sell more than 20 gallons a year to be cost-effective.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> That reminds me, got a half gallon of Blue Bell Southern Blackberry Cobbler in the freezer here in the control room.... almost forgot about it!


Had some the other night.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Dont stand between me and the ice cream. Might be bad for your health.


 Ice cream doesn't count anyways....don't know why, but it doesn't!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Melon said:


> I'd buy it!


 You mite be the only one that would buy it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DIE THREAD DIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Dont stand between me and the ice cream. Might be bad for your health.


LOL, I'll get my share of that ice cream too


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Ever try their Lemon Icebox Pie? Good stuff!


 They are good.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

There's only one brand better than Blue Bell....Graters in Cincinnatti


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I think they gotta sell more than 20 gallons a year to be cost-effective.


I'm not worried about them being cost-effective. I'm worried about what taste good to me.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Blue Bell, Pecan Pie Ice Cream


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> DIE THREAD DIE!!!!!!!!


 Sorry, this thread just goes wherever it wants and refuses to die...Had a dog just like it once.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> I'm not worried about them being cost-effective. I'm worried about what taste good to me.


that's why you don't get to pick the flavors.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

.....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Goddess, what's your fave....you haven't said...?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> that's why you don't get to pick the flavors.


You can pick alot of things but,..


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> Blue Bell, Pecan Pie Ice Cream


I prefer soft-serve myself, but if I'm gonna eat regular ice cream... i like rocky road and the ben & jerry's kind that has chocolate chunks and nuts in it.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Goddess, what's your fave....you haven't said...?


it comes in a round container that says,.. Blue Bell Ice Cream


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Ben and Jerry's is good stuff too....much richer though.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

DANO said:


> it comes in a round container that says,.. Blue Bell Ice Cream


 That's my fave too! Except cookie dough.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Black walnut isn't very good either.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I prefer a big ole bucket of whoop arse.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> That's my fave too! Except cookie dough.


I like the Blue Bell cookie dough.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> I prefer a big ole bucket of whoop arse.


 Yeah, but it sure stinks up the freezer!:tongue:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Ben and Jerry's is good stuff too....much richer though.


Aint that the truth! I usually wind up eating all the nuts and chocolate chunks and pouring half the ice cream out after it melts.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I prefer a big ole bucket of whoop arse.


You get served that a lot, huh?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

$75 firm or a green curado

I bet someone on this thread collects old newspapers too! lmao


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You get served that a lot, huh?


It's been a while.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> It's been a while.


Right!!!!!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Melon said:


> $75 firm or a green curado
> 
> I bet someone on this thread collects old newspapers too! lmao


What?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Melon said:


> $75 firm or a green curado


That's still the deal!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Goddess can hook you up!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> It's been a while.


Huh. I'll have to give ya another bucket next time I see ya.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Right!!!!!


Don't make me take you gigging.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I like some good home fried Fried Chicken, mashed taters & gravy/corn on the cob

Then comes the Blue Bell ice cream with Hershey's chocolate syrup poured all over it,..


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

...My blood runs cold
My memory has just been sold
My angel is the centerfold
Angel is the centerfold...
They're playing some oldies tonight...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

crappieman32175 said:


> What?


I got more green reels than rods....:headknock


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> I like some good home fried Fried Chicken, mashed taters & gravy/corn on the cob
> 
> Then comes the Blue Bell ice cream with Hershey's chocolate syrup poured all over it,..


Minus the gravy and substitute magic shell for Hershey's


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Melon said:


> I got more green reels than rods....:headknock


 Well, hook a brother up then!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I like goodies but oldies.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Don't make me take you gigging.


ok but the last time we went gigging you swam all night long.lol


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> ok but the last time we went gigging you swam all night long.lol


 Sounds like there's a good story behind this one....


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Minus the gravy and substitute magic shell for Hershey's


that'll work too


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> I like goodies but oldies.


I just like goodies.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

You forgot the bread pudding!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

What kind of rods you got? plural!......lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> ok but the last time we went gigging you swam all night long.lol


'


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Sounds like there's a good story behind this one....


Makes ya wonder how many lanterns he went through


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

crappieman32175 said:


> ok but the last time we went gigging you swam all night long.lol


Man that story travels!!!!!!!lol


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Sounds like there's a good story behind this one....


there is


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> there is


 Apparently...we're not going to run out of posts on this thread...do share.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> ok but the last time we went gigging you swam all night long.lol


That's why he won't climb a tree. He can't even stay upright with both feet on the ground.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

OK, I am eating left over Fried Shrimp from supper


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Melon said:


> Man that story travels!!!!!!!lol


How many times has MWB went swimming while gigging? Its seems like it must be regular occurrence.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> there is


Alright, give us the goods on this story


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> OK, I am eating left over Fried Shrimp from supper


I just had a BLT with some chili-cheese fritos.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Lantern globes make a distictive sound when they hit cold water, do they not?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> That's why he won't climb a tree. He can't even stay upright with both feet on the ground.


No but he can swim his *** off.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

DANO said:


> OK, I am eating left over Fried Shrimp from supper


You ain't right! Now I'm hungry again.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> How many times has MWB went swimming while gigging? Its seems like it must be regular occurrence.


Once. How many times have I been gigging? Once.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Cooked spaghetti on shift out here tonight....operators dozing everywhere....


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Lantern globes make a distictive sound when they hit cold water, do they not?


YEP !!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Lantern globes make a distictive sound when they hit cold water, do they not?


He's not allowed to have lanterns. Or cellphones. Or cigarettes.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> He's not allowed to have lanterns. Or cellphones. Or cigarettes.


 What about sharp objects?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> He's not allowed to have lanterns. Or cellphones. Or cigarettes.


That's why I have a boat.......everything stays high and dry.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I am fixing to roll up a "Fattie" to put on the BBQ pit tomorrow


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> I'd buy it!


I'd buy it too. Must be an East-Side thing.:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Apparently...we're not going to run out of posts on this thread...do share.


SOMEONE... not naming any names, but it rhymes with MWB007... thought he was at Schlitterbahn on the lazy river when we went gigging. I'm not sure how EVERYONE else managed to stay dry, but he wound up soaked from head to toe. I'm guessing it had a lot to do with the BAC.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

DANO said:


> I am fixing to roll up a "Fattie" to put on the BBQ pit tomorrow


 Bet she screams when you light it!:tongue:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Bet she screams when you light it!:tongue:


Good Chance on that:biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> SOMEONE... not naming any names, but it rhymes with MWB007... thought he was at Schlitterbahn on the lazy river when we went gigging. I'm not sure how EVERYONE else managed to stay dry, but he wound up soaked from head to toe. I'm guessing it had a lot to do with the BAC.


 At least he didn't gig anyone...that's the important thing. If a man wants to swim in cold, dark water with his lantern, that's his business I always say....:rotfl:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Once. How many times have I been gigging? Once.


 Yes you have only been with me one time but it was a fun night.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> At least he didn't gig anyone...that's the important thing. If a man wants to swim in cold, dark water with his lantern, that's his business I always say....:rotfl:


mans gotta do what a mans gotta do


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Heck, we ought to all go gigging...sounds like ya'll do it the fun way!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Heck, we ought to all go gigging...sounds like ya'll do it the fun way!


Have gig, lantern & stringer,... will travel


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Yes you have only been with me one time but it was a fun night.


That's the only time that I've ever been. I don't even eat fish.....so what's the point of me stabbing some? It was fun.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> At least he didn't gig anyone...that's the important thing. If a man wants to swim in cold, dark water with his lantern, that's his business I always say....:rotfl:


We use under water lights with a 12volt battery so it takes one hand for the light and one for the gig and he didnt have a hand for his beer so **** the light.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

DANO said:


> Have gig, lantern & stringer,... will travel


 Me too! Have always waded...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

it's 5:00 somewhere


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> We use under water lights with a 12volt battery so it takes one hand for the light and one for the gig and he didnt have a hand for his beer so **** the light.


It was too much work dragging that cooler around.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> That's the only time that I've ever been. I don't even eat fish.....so what's the point of me stabbing some? It was fun.


But at least you have a boat to fish out of.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> We use under water lights with a 12volt battery so it takes one hand for the light and one for the gig and he didnt have a hand for his beer so **** the light.


 I can see the difficulty there...sounds like he needs one of those beer helmets!:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> That's the only time that I've ever been. I don't even eat fish.....so what's the point of me stabbing some? It was fun.


I don't eat fish either and all that walkin' is for the birds. I do like stabbin' stuff, though.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> We use under water lights with a 12volt battery so it takes one hand for the light and one for the gig and he didnt have a hand for his beer so **** the light.


Night vision ??


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Heck, we ought to all go gigging...sounds like ya'll do it the fun way!


Lets go I love it!!!! I have 3 light set up


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey... I made 1000 posts on this thread. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

DANO, you must be from Brazoria.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

And I'm trying to stay up late because tomorrow we are pulling a night trip. I must be getting old.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Hey... I made 1000 posts on this thread. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Yep, all grown up now! I'll get there one day too...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> And I'm trying to stay up late because tomorrow we are pulling a night trip. I must be getting old.


Yep, I coulda told ya that.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> DANO, you must be from Brazoria.


Freeport, settlers came by here before Jones Creek or Brazoria,..:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Hey... I made 1000 posts on this thread. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Now you can cash in your greenies.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Yep, all grown up now! I'll get there one day too...


At this rate, you'll make it on this thread, too!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Now you can cash in your greenies.


Nah, I'm gonna save up for somethin' special.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

DANO said:


> Freeport, settlers came by here before Jones Creek or Brazoria,..:rotfl:


 I live in Sweeny...which I'm sure you picked up on. I like to flounder Three Mile Cut in Matagorda. I'm always looking for someone to go. You ought to meet me at my house sometime and we'll take my truck down there. Anyone else who wants to go too! I want to try Cedar Lake Cut in Sargent too. I'm sure you've got some good spots over there too.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Nah, I'm gonna save up for somethin' special.


stalker detector ??


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I don't eat fish either and all that walkin' is for the birds. I do like stabbin' stuff, though.


Don't skeer the all the folks off! lmao


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> At this rate, you'll make it on this thread, too!


We'd all better quit while we're ahead..........we wouldn't want to step on Catchy's toes.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Nah, I'm gonna save up for somethin' special.


Like one of them swimmin' lanterns?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> Don't skeer the all the folks off! lmao


If they ain't skeered by now, they ain't gonna get skeered.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> I live in Sweeny...which I'm sure you picked up on. I like to flounder Three Mile Cut in Matagorda. I'm always looking for someone to go. You ought to meet me at my house sometime and we'll take my truck down there. Anyone else who wants to go too! I want to try Cedar Lake Cut in Sargent too. I'm sure you've got some good spots over there too.


Sure do,.... I can actually walk without falling in also,..:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> I live in Sweeny...which I'm sure you picked up on. I like to flounder Three Mile Cut in Matagorda. I'm always looking for someone to go. You ought to meet me at my house sometime and we'll take my truck down there. Anyone else who wants to go too! I want to try Cedar Lake Cut in Sargent too. I'm sure you've got some good spots over there too.


Up and down Titlam Tatlum by our camp is the place to gig.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought one of those underwater flounder lights but haven't rigged up a power source yet....wonder how long a motorcycle battery would last...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Like one of them swimmin' lanterns?


Nah, I think I need a sharper stabbin' stick.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I've got homemade gigs...stainless prongs and aluminum handles...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> We'd all better quit while we're ahead..........we wouldn't want to step on Catchy's toes.


He will Catchy up tomorrow. He prolly fell asleep before the movie started.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Up and down Titlam Tatlum by our camp is the place to gig.


Do you swim there too?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> We'd all better quit while we're ahead..........we wouldn't want to step on Catchy's toes.


I live to step on Catchy's toes.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> He will Catchy up tomorrow. He prolly fell asleep before the movie started.


He's probably droolin' all over the place as we speak.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Do you swim there too?


Only when it's hot.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> I've got homemade gigs...stainless prongs and aluminum handles...


I've got a homemade gig...stainless prongs and wooden hoe handle...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> That's why I have a boat.......everything stays high and dry.


Didn't you swim from your boat that didn't stay high and dry?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Where is Titlum Tatlum? I've heard the name...grew up around Matty and never ventured too far off for my fishing activities. Hey! What the heck are we doing discussing fishing on this forum anyway? We have an image to uphold!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> He's probably droolin' all over the place as we speak.


and scratching other places including his face,.....:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Only when it's hot.


If you're skinny-dipping, there's no point in gigging there. The fish are all dead.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> If you're skinny-dipping, there's no point in gigging there. The fish are all dead.


 watch out for the jellyfish...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Where is Titlum Tatlum? I've heard the name...grew up around Matty and never ventured too far off for my fishing activities. Hey! What the heck are we doing discussing fishing on this forum anyway? We have an image to uphold!


that went out the window about 500 posts ago


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Where is Titlum Tatlum? I've heard the name...grew up around Matty and never ventured too far off for my fishing activities. Hey! What the heck are we doing discussing fishing on this forum anyway? We have an image to uphold!


Just outside of SLP.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dang, i go watch an episode of seinfeld and an hour of sportscenter and i come back to ten more pages of this drivel.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> and scratching other places including his face,.....:rotfl:


Gross.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> Didn't you swim from your boat that didn't stay high and dry?


I didn't hear about that one!!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> watch out for the jellyfish...


Even they won't swim near MWB's man parts.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> dang, i go watch an episode of seinfeld and an hour of sportscenter and i come back to ten more pages of this drivel.


 come back tomorrow and check again


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I live to step on Catchy's toes.


Ya sure that's his toes you been steppin' on?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> dang, i go watch an episode of seinfeld and an hour of sportscenter and i come back to ten more pages of this drivel.


I thought you went to sleep. Did you hafta get up to pee?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Gross.


that's Catchy


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> dang, i go watch an episode of seinfeld and an hour of sportscenter and i come back to ten more pages of this drivel.


Go back to bed Nancy.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Ya sure that's his toes you been steppin' on?


I just walk all over him.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I thought you went to sleep. Did you hafta get up to pee?


i had to change my depends.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I just walk all over him.


purty much


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> come back tomorrow and check again


It is tomorrow.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i had to change my depends.


Good idea. You need to change those more than once a day, btw.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Titlum Tatlum is at the end of the Blue Water highway at San Luis Pass.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> Titlum Tatlum is at the end of the Blue Water highway at San Luis Pass.


I'm sorry. We cannot allow you to post relevant information on this thread. Please start your own thread.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'm sorry. We cannot allow you to post relevant information on this thread. Please start your own thread.


It's all *danduhman's *


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I'm sorry. We cannot allow you to post relevant information on this thread. Please start your own thread.


 I'll take partial blame...I asked....h:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> I'll take partial blame...I asked....h:


Questions are fine. Answers are not.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i had to change my depends.


Dayum MC you are sick! ......Or just lazy. Depends? LOL


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I'm sorry. We cannot allow you to post relevant information on this thread. Please start your own thread.


How come you didn't bust 007's chops? He answered it before I did. :slimer:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Someone just sent me a good one...I'll share:
Controlling Your Woman!

Three guys were drinking in a pub. Two of them were talking about the amount of control they have over their wives, while the third remained quiet.

After a while one of the first two turned to the third and said, "Well, what about you? What sort of control do you have over your wife?"

The third fellow said, "I'll tell you. Just the other night my wife came to me on her hands and knees."

The first two guys were amazed. "Wow! What happened then?" they asked.

The third man took a healthy swallow of his beer, sighed, and uttered, "She said, 'Get out from under the bed and fight like a man.'"


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> How come you didn't bust 007's chops? He answered it before I did. :slimer:


She knows better.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Go back and read. Catchy high-jacked his own thread.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> How come you didn't bust 007's chops? He answered it before I did. :slimer:


I've never known him to provide a correct answer. I guess even a blind hog can find an acorn.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

crappieman32175 said:


> I didn't hear about that one!!!!


I'd answer but then I would get in trouble again. Ask 007. :rotfl:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Dang, I'm gone for an hour and I come back to 40 posts or so of absolutely nothing. Well done!

007 never falls into the water. He just likes swimming, even in February. He's the founding member of the SLP Polar Bear Club.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

coachlaw said:


> Dang, I'm gone for an hour and I come back to 40 posts or so of absolutely nothing. Well done!
> 
> 007 never falls into the water. He just likes swimming, even in February. He's the founding member of the SLP Polar Bear Club.


 Nothin' wrong with it...


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> I'd answer but then I would get in trouble again. Ask 007. :rotfl:


 Don't you worry about her I can take care of her for you. You can answer it .


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Lmao! That deserves a greenie. Founding member of the SLP Polar Bear Club._ I think every group has one of them._


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> Dang, I'm gone for an hour and I come back to 40 posts or so of absolutely nothing. Well done!
> 
> 007 never falls into the water. He just likes swimming, even in February. He's the founding member of the SLP Polar Bear Club.


Riiiiight... and MC doesn't worship at my altar every evening, either.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Dang, I'm gone for an hour and I come back to 40 posts or so of absolutely nothing. Well done!
> 
> 007 never falls into the water. He just likes swimming, even in February. He's the founding member of the SLP Polar Bear Club.


I do like swimming. Mom always said, "Son you never have to worry about drowning 'cause chit floats."


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> I do like swimming. Mom always said, "Son you never have to worry about drowning 'cause chit floats."


 Just watch out for the T.R.s.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I do like swimming. Mom always said, "Son you never have to worry about drowning 'cause chit floats."


that's why you can't gig! you keep floating up!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

crappieman32175 said:


> Don't you worry about her I can take care of her for you. You can answer it .


Mines only 2nd hand info. 007 tells it better anyway.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I do like swimming. Mom always said, "Son you never have to worry about drowning 'cause chit floats."


We all know that you float.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!


Nasty buzzard.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> Mines only 2nd hand info. 007 tells it better anyway.


It's another story for another day.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Come on mwb tell us about you going swimming out of your boat


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Can't believe ya'll are still up posting on this mutant thread...me, I'm getting paid....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> It's another story for another day.


Yeah, it's way past your bedtime.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Nothing quite like that afternoon. 

Caz - "Hey Mike, You're boat broke loose from the dock and it's stuck in the marsh across the bayou."

007 - "Hmmm." (You could tell he was looking forward to a dip.)

I stood on the porch as they went over and Mike was perched on the bow of Caz' dad's boat. I thought something was up. He quickly demonstrated a perfect olympic no-splash dive. You could tell the water was exhilarating because he jumped right back into the boat. I laughed and grabbed a towel for him.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> It's another story for another day.


I wanna hear the truth! The whole truth! Nothing but the truth! That is if ya can remember the truth? lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Yeah, it's way past your bedtime.


It is......I need to get up early to go to church.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

OK, got the "Fattie" rolled up, brisket seasoned, ribs seasoned and chicken marinating


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> It is......I need to get up early to go to church.


You can worship me from afar. No need to attend services.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

DANO said:


> OK, got the "Fattie" rolled up, brisket seasoned, ribs seasoned and chicken marinating


 Make sure you rub her good before you put her on the pit...does she have a sister?:rotfl:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Nothing like a front row seat for an impending disaster.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Make sure you rub her good before you put her on the pit...does she have a sister?:rotfl:


Yep,....XXXXXXXXXXXXL


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Dang, I feel like I'm on the front porch at the camp.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> Nothing like a front row seat for an impending disaster.


Yup we had front row seats that night when he with swimming on the gigging trip at slp


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> It is......I need to get up early to go to church.


And now I lay me down to sleep.........and pray tha line from boat to dock will keep......


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> Yup we had front row seats that night when he with swimming on the gigging trip at slp


 just hopped off the bow?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Slopoke...welcome back!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> And now I lay me down to sleep.........and pray tha line from boat to dock will keep......


LOL !!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> just hopped off the bow?


More like floated to the top


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> More like floated to the top


How do you float to the top of the bow?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Slopoke...welcome back!


Been trollin'.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> How do you float to the top of the bow?


You don't. But you also don't hop off a bow when your giggin' without a boat.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Wish I could have sold tickets to some of the things I've seen. Mike, remember, "Sandy, hold that while I straighten it up"? Folks, you ever seen a 3 lb. hammer fly right past your face? I'm glad I can laugh about it now.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You don't. But you also don't hop off a bow when your giggin' without a boat.


 I misunderstood...they were wading. Gotcha.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Gosh I was gonna read this whole thead but ran
out of pop corn and beer. Is this gonna continue
tomorrow?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You don't. But you also don't hop off a bow when your giggin' without a boat.


The skeeters were terrible and I was thirsty.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Gosh I was gonna read this whole thead but ran
> out of pop corn and beer. Is this gonna continue
> tomorrow?


 It is tomorrow....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Gosh I was gonna read this whole thead but ran
> out of pop corn and beer. Is this gonna continue
> tomorrow?


I'm gonna be at Schlitterbahn, but I'm sure I can catch up when I return...so the answer is prolly... yeah


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll be glad when we get our shack back up. Only memories now.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> The skeeters were terrible and I was thirsty.


 Get some goggles and a snorkel and go after the flounder in deeper water!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> The skeeters were terrible and I was thirsty.


That water prolly tastes better than the beer you drink.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> just hopped off the bow?


No we were walking and gigging and there is a deep gut you have to cross in the right spot or it is over you head.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> No we were walking and gigging and there is a deep gut you have to cross in the right spot or it is over you head.


 and he found it...:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> That water prolly tastes better than the beer you drink.


The salt went well with the Cuervo.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Melon, y'all gonna rebuild? Got some tasty lumber for ye.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'm gonna be at Schlitterbahn, but I'm sure I can catch up when I return...so the answer is prolly... yeah


 Gonna warm tha river water for 'em?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

That banner at the top of the page is really starting to pi*s me off.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

How many people you reckon are gonna read this thread all the way through when they wake up in the morning?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> The salt went well with the Cuervo.


You got to have salt with Cuervo.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> How many people you reckon are gonna read this thread all the way through when they wake up in the morning?


 Mr T says: I pity the fool that reads this whole thread!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Gonna warm tha river water for 'em?


I 'magine I'll set up housekeeping at the hot tub bar.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I 'magine I'll set up housekeeping at the hot tub bar.


It's gonna boil over.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> That banner at the top of the page is really starting to pi*s me off.


I must agree with you on that one. It's like Catchy... harmless, but intensely annoying.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Melon, y'all gonna rebuild? Got some tasty lumber for ye.


Oh yea. Going back new again.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Oh yea.


If there's beer involved, I can swing a left-handed hammer.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

ddddddeswaq

That's what Fat Albert the cat typed when he jumped on the keyboard.

I'll read this thing. I'm retiring for now. Y'all have fun and give me some mindless banter to read tomorrow.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I 'magine I'll set up housekeeping at the hot tub bar.


.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

coachlaw said:


> ddddddeswaq
> 
> That's what Fat Albert the cat typed when he jumped on the keyboard.
> 
> I'll read this thing. I'm retiring for now. Y'all have fun and give me some mindless banter to read tomorrow.


 that's all we CAN give you...everyone is getting tired and a little loopy...:tongue:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Awwwh 007, she's gonna pull out one of them pitchers of big ol' gurls again! I'm gonna have nitemeers.:headknock


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

slopoke said:


> Awwwh 007, she's gonna pull out one of them pitchers of big ol' gurls again! I'm gonna have nitemeers.:headknock


 Big girls need lovin' too! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> .


Here's the pic...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Here's the pic...


 Oh no, call the zoo! One of the elephants escaped!:camera:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Awwwh 007, she's gonna pull out one of them pitchers of big ol' gurls again! I'm gonna have nitemeers.:headknock


It's his fault for askin'


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Here's the pic...


There's your lovin sweenite!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Awwwh 007, she's gonna pull out one of them pitchers of big ol' gurls again! I'm gonna have nitemeers.:headknock


Boy you hit the nail on the head that time she was over there trying to find it before you posted.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Oh no, call the zoo! One of the elephants escaped!:camera:


That was back in my skinny days. I'm workin' on getting back into that bikini!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> There's your lovin sweenite!


 I just don't have that much lovin' in me!:cheers:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> That was back in my skinny days. I'm workin' on getting back into that bikini!


www.omarthetentmaker.com


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> www.omarthetentmaker.com


Hey now! I only ate 3 bbq sandwiches, 2 baked potatoes, and a quart of beans for lunch today.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

txgoddess if you're gonna post anymore pics
I'm gonna have to open the liquor cabinet


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> Boy you hit the nail on the head that time she was over there trying to find it before you posted.


The force is a powerful ally.
Now if I could just come up with a jedi mind trick to get 'er to file that pic in the recycle bin and flush........


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

FISHNNUTT said:


> txgoddess if you're gonna post anymore pics
> I'm gonna have to open the liquor cabinet


Oh, honey... you don't have to get me liquored up.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:moped syndrome....fun til someone sees you!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Hey now! I only ate 3 bbq sandwich shops, 2 potatoe fields, and a quart of beans for lunch today.


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> The force is a powerful ally.
> Now if I could just come up with a jedi mind trick to get 'er to file that pic in the recycle bin and flush........


That's not going to happen she loves that pic.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't think theres enough liquor for both of us!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Fixed it for ya!


Now you sound like Catchy!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

FISHNNUTT said:


> txgoddess if you're gonna post anymore pics
> I'm gonna have to open the liquor cabinet


I was reachin' for mine as soon as I quit typin'. Sometimes knowin' what's comin' is a curse.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's my birthday pic... eatin' birthday cake in my birthday suit!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Now you sound like Catchy!


Them's fightin words!!

.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Y'all ask for this!!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Them's fightin words!!
> 
> .


I ain't skeered. Bring it on!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Here's my birthday pic... eatin' birthday cake in my birthday suit!


I'm sure tha birthday suit it in there......somewhere.


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> Read his user name.


GREENIES TO YOU ......GAFF MAN:walkingsm


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I'm sure tha birthday suit it in there......somewhere.


 Yeah, along with some half-eaten sandwiches, the remote control, and a couple of missing lap dogs.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Now you sound like Catchy!


He probably didn't deserve that!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

three and a half more hours!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Capt.Crunk said:


> GREENIES TO YOU ......GAFF MAN:walkingsm


Glad to see that you made it back with a burn handle. It won't be long. This is who he is.http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=32620

.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> He probably didn't deserve that!


You're prolly right. Come here, Mike, and I'll give ya a big ol' hug.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Good night! Got to do something else for a while!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Good night! Got to do something else for a while!


G'night!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Glad to see that you made it back with a burn handle. It won't be long. This is who he is.http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=32620
> 
> .


You're busted DBA!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Night, guys. Talk to y'all later!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Night, guys. Talk to y'all later!


Me too.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Guess I'll crawl back into my hole and pull tha rock across tha opening.


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

greenies for evryone


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

I am just wondering if I should be eligable for some kind of special award for starting the longest hijacked thread on 2 cool ?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

danduhman said:


> I am just wondering if I should be eligable for some kind of special award for starting the longest hijacked thread on 2 cool ?


they don't give out awards for 67 pages of nonsense. :spineyes:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Ah, I get back on this morning and I see almost 50 more posts. Excellent readin', 'cept for those pics.

There have been other threads like this, and sometimes it's just good for the group to have some fun. Keep it rollin'. Who has some random thoughts?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> they don't give out awards for 67 pages of nonsense. :spineyes:


It isn't nonsense.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Let me try a different approach...
> 
> I'm a 5'6" blond haired green eyed member of MENSA who has 3 degrees and can fish.


What? Did you say GREEN EYES?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Isn't that a disposable CSF?


That is good stuff and fitting too!

Just like a used OB being the same as a 007! :rybka:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> they don't give out awards for 67 pages of nonsense. :spineyes:


1,100+ rep points is a decent award.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> What? Did you say GREEN EYES?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


What? They aren't green?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: I see you...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> What? They aren't green?


Hey! You never told us you were pretty! Look out crappieman!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Hey! You never told us you were pretty! Look out crappieman!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


LOL. I don't think he's too worried about y'all. But you are my new favorite 2cooler.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Hey! You never told us you were pretty! Look out crappieman!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I keep a colt 45 close by at all time .


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> I keep a colt 45 close by at all time .


I would/do too! same reason!:cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> I keep a colt 45 close by at all time .


I dont know why... no one else'll put up with me. LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it's to maintain order in the tree....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it's to maintain order in the tree/peanut gallery.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> Ah, I get back on this morning and I see almost 50 more posts. Excellent readin', 'cept for those pics.
> 
> There have been other threads like this, and sometimes it's just good for the group to have some fun. Keep it rollin'. Who has some random thoughts?


All I have are random thoughts.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I dont know why... no one else'll put up with me. LOL


.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> I think it's to maintain order in the tree....


 No the double barrel shotgun loaded buckshot is for that.LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> What? They aren't green?


Oh my! Blondage!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> LOL. I don't think he's too worried about y'all. But you are my new favorite 2cooler.


I'm jealous.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> .


Do you think you you can put up with her.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I'm jealous.


I'm accepting compliments, greenies, and monetary donations for favorite 2cooler status.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Do you think you you can put up with her.


My ex was a 5'7" blonde with green eyes too......I could barley put up with her.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> My ex was a 5'7" blonde with green eyes too......I could barley put up with her.


I dont remember dating you.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'm accepting compliments, greenies, and monetary donations for favorite 2cooler status.


I can't greenya anymore till I reload and spread some around! I can beg for green from others on your behalf!? :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I can't greenya anymore till I reload and spread some around! I can beg for green from others on your behalf!? :slimer:


I suppose that'll work. However, I can pm you my paypal address for faster status.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike,

Aren't you late for church?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

*what are the green dots for ?*



danduhman said:


> I see all these green dots next to this rep power thing what the heck is all that abought ? I have observed that it is not dependent upon the amount of post you have made becuase some folks that only have a few post have a bunch of green dots and I only have one I am suffering from green dot envy also i read folks giving away greenies whats up?


This here feller did purty good for him for himself starting this thread,..

BTW, Morning Ya'll !! I see everything is going smooth here, green dots and all.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Mike,
> 
> Aren't you late for church?


now that ya mention it,.... yes he is


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I suppose that'll work. However, I can pm you my paypal address for faster status.


Hmmmm.....slopoke, you're going to have to take all of those one dollar bills left over from the club, and put them back in the bank to send to Paypal.....if you have any left....I spent all of mine there....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I dont remember dating you.


college was a blurr ?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> college was a blurr ?


I never got *that* drunk.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I never got *that* drunk.


Now that's funny right there!:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Mike,
> 
> Aren't you late for church?


I said that I had to get up early to go to church. It's not early anymore.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Hmmmm.....slopoke, you're going to have to take all of those one dollar bills left over from the club, and put them back in the bank to send to Paypal.....if you have any left....I spent all of mine there....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


They won't let me into tha club anymore! Somethin' 'bout bein' too slo and keepin' tha gurls occupied for too long.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

So when is the 2cool-neverendingthread-floundering-swimming trip supposed to go down? Got my lantern, gig, and swim trunks ready!:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I dont remember dating you.


You would remember if you dated me.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I said that I had to get up early to go to church. It's not early anymore.


And you didn't go to church either.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> You would remember if you dated me.


I have no doubt. I'm sure that there'd be TROs to remember you by...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> And you didn't go to church either.


Tha evil half/dark side won out? But don't you have a hot tub to boil over out West?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> And you didn't go to church either.


The church of the Waffle House.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> The church of the Waffle House.


SCATTERED, SMOTHERED AND COVERED!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> So when is the 2cool-neverendingthread-floundering-swimming trip supposed to go down? Got my lantern, gig, and swim trunks ready!:rotfl:


I am ready but I am going to be out of town the next few weekends.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Tha evil half/dark side won out? But don't you have a hot tub to boil over out West?


On the west end of the island...

We're waiting on my daughter's friend to get here. I'm in no hurry... we've got season passes.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> I am ready but I am going to be out of town the next few weekends.


...working this coming weekend on daylights...off the next one...driving to Ohio on vacation during the next one....oh well....sooner or later. 007 will provide Lifegaurd services!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> ...working this coming weekend on daylights...off the next one...driving to Ohio on vacation during the next one....oh well....sooner or later. 007 will provide Lifegaurd services!


glad I can swim.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> ...working this coming weekend on daylights...off the next one...driving to Ohio on vacation during the next one....oh well....sooner or later. 007 will provide Lifegaurd services!


I was a Red Cross certified life guard for 10 years.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> On the west end of the island...
> 
> We're waiting on my daughter's friend to get here. I'm in no hurry... we've got season passes.


Ahhhh, I forgot about that one! How does it compare to the one in New Braunfels? I really like that one. Makes me feel like a kid again, I have so much fun!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> ...working this coming weekend on daylights...off the next one...driving to Ohio on vacation during the next one....oh well....sooner or later. 007 will provide Lifegaurd services!


He's more like a flotation device than a lifeguard


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I was a Red Cross certified life guard for 10 years.


Just not in the last 20 years. LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> I was a Red Cross certified life guard for 10 years.


That is cool. I'm a pretty decent swimmer once I get the wading boots off.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Ahhhh, I forgot about that one! How does it compare to the one in New Braunfels? I really like that one. Makes me feel like a kid again, I have so much fun!


We're going to New Braunfels July 6-10... never been so can't compare.

I'm more of a lazy river kinda gal. LOL


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> ...working this coming weekend on daylights...off the next one...driving to Ohio on vacation during the next one....oh well....sooner or later. 007 will provide Lifegaurd services!


We will get a trip up one weekend if we can get 007 to watch over us in the water LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We're going to Barksdale (near Leakey) on the Nueces when I get off Tuesday morning....four days in a private cabin the church owns. They've got an 8 acre swimming lake fed by the river...I hear it's COLD!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Just not in the last 20 years. LOL


Swimming is one of the few things that never leave you....kinda like riding a bike.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> We're going to New Braunfels July 6-10... never been so can't compare.
> 
> I'm more of a lazy river kinda gal. LOL


You have to go to the one out there! It's a whole differant world out West. Unless it's changed alot since tha last time I went, which has been too long. I kid you not, Mrs. Poke and tha Posers were embarrased by my brother-in-laws and I the last time we went. We had more fun than tha kiddos!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> We're going to Barksdale (near Leakey) on the Nueces when I get off Tuesday morning....four days in a private cabin the church owns. They've got an 8 acre swimming lake fed by the river...I hear it's COLD!


Ugh. I hate cold water. I'm not particularly looking forward to tubing in the river (assuming that there's any water left by the time we get there LOL)

I normally dont go swimming until about August. LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> Swimming is one of the few things that never leave you....kinda like riding a bike.


Yeah, but swimming was a lot easier when I weighed 150# and was passing the test in boot camp. Now, at 250#, it's like pushing a barge down the intercoastal canal...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> You have to go to the one out there! It's a whole differant world out West. Unless it's changed alot since tha last time I went, which has been too long. I kid you not, Mrs. Poke and tha Posers were embarrased by my brother-in-laws and I the last time we went. We had more fun than tha kiddos!


We've already got our tickets for Schlitterbahn NB. I'll let ya know how they compare.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Yeah, but swimming was a lot easier when I weighed 150# and was passing the test in boot camp. Now, at 250#, it's like pushing a barge down the intercoastal canal...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Yeah, but displacement has it's advantages as well!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Ugh. I hate cold water. I'm not particularly looking forward to tubing in the river (assuming that there's any water left by the time we get there LOL)
> 
> I normally dont go swimming until about August. LOL


I have heard that the dams upriver were supposed to start releasing more water...to help the economy around there.....before it gets to shallow to float.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright, load up, Crappieman. It's time to go float. 

See y'all later!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

slopoke said:


> Yeah, but displacement has it's advantages as well!


Yeah, room for more seagulls to land on my back thinking I'm a shrimp boat...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> We're going to New Braunfels July 6-10... never been so can't compare.
> 
> I'm more of a lazy river kinda gal. LOL


Early in the Mornings and Late in the evenings to beat the crowds but the dry air of the hill country and the coolness of the water there with all of the Oak trees drooping over , it is Very nice !


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Alright, load up, Crappieman. It's time to go float.
> 
> See y'all later!


Have fun, and leave sum water intha hot tub for the displacement-disadvantaged!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I'm accepting compliments, greenies, and monetary donations for favorite 2cooler status.


All out of green...slopoke takes the lead...a rare occurence.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Ya'll have fun, ought to be a hot day!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

would y'all like me to bless you with my presence this morning for a bit?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> would y'all like me to bless you with my presence this morning for a bit?


as long as you don't post...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> would y'all like me to bless you with my presence this morning for a bit?


Call me.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Call me.


ok.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

It's been real, it's been fun, hasn't been real fun. Catch all of ya'll a little later. Time for part two of my nap before I go back to work tonight.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Y'all need to get re-likkered up! This thread is dying...


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> You're busted DBA!!


I think you have me mistaken for some one else.

Tell Dbarham The Capt. said whats up.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

This thread is still alive? The Horror! The Horror!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Dying? Heck no, just waiting for the wee hours to get goin' again.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Looks like it might still have a chance


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Good grief folks...let it die!!! BTW, Mont is back and if you keep bumping this he will know how much of his webspace YOU FOLKS used up for this stuff. :ac550:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

this thread's not dying. the goddess had to leave for awhile, so catchy and all of her other treehouse groupies had to go find something else to do until her majesty returns. :smile:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> the thread's not dying. the goddess had to leave for awhile, so catchy and all of her other treehouse groupies had to go find something else to do until her majesty returns.


Are you typing this outta the tree?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> the thread's not dying. the goddess had to leave for awhile, so catchy and all of her other treehouse groupies had to go find something else to do until her majesty returns.


LMAO! Don't be haten! :cheers:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i don't hang out in trees. monkeys hang out in trees.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i don't hang out in trees. monkeys hang out in trees.


Nuff said.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Are you typing this outta the tree?


More like out of the closet.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Getting ready to head to work... bet it's gonna be another long night.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Getting ready to head to work... bet it's gonna be another long night.


I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> More like out of the closet.


ok, mike, out in the yard ... if i can coax you down out of the tree, that is.


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

!troll!Good Lord! what have I created ? I feel like D.R. Frankenstein I have given birth to this horrible thread and now it wont die catchy warned me to be careful what i asked for I should have listened.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

danduhman said:


> !troll!Good Lord! what have I created ? I feel like D.R. Frankenstein I have given birth to this horrible thread and now it wont die catchy warned me to be careful what i asked for I should have listened.


Shuddy-up son and let it die. This is your creation, deal with it. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes Mam!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Do yall know what D.N.R stands for??? LOL


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> Do yall know what D.N.R stands for??? LOL


Is it like G-n-R?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

RC's Mom said:


> Shuddy-up son and let it die. This is your creation, deal with it. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 A Pandora's box of sorts....


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> this thread's not dying. the goddess had to leave for awhile, so catchy and all of her other treehouse groupies had to go find something else to do until her majesty returns. :smile:


 We just got home and the tree was full! All of them just sitting there waiting.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> We just got home and the tree was full! All of them just sitting there waiting.


LET IT DIE!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I have returned. What were your other two wishes?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> LET IT DIE!!!


Nah. At least if we're in here, someone else's thread isn't being hijacked. :rotfl:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

AS we all bow to the evil one


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Watchin' a great old movie, "To Have and Have Not" with Humphrey Bogart and Lauren Bacall. Man was Lauren Bacall a babe.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Nah. At least if we're in here, someone else's thread isn't being hijacked. :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Is it like G-n-R?


 Yes sir same thing


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Watchin' a great old movie, "To Have and Have Not" with Humphrey Bogart and Lauren Bacall. Man was Lauren Bacall a babe.


Watching Gran Torino over here. I love that old codgers dryness.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Cartman said:


> Watching Gran Torino over here. I love that old codgers dryness.


Great Movie! "leave my dog alone" lol!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

:goldfish:I missed Gran Torino last nite....I was on a really long hijacked thread...work is tough. Decisions.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Great Movie! "leave my dog alone" lol!


He just gave that slope eyed **** some vice grips, duck tape and wd-40 and told him that any man worth his salt can fix half the **** around the house with just those 3 things. LOL :cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Just got through eatin' pizza and watchin' family guy


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Just got through eatin' pizza and watchin' family guy


That show cracks me up Lol! Don't you know the writers are WHACK!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Heating up leftover spaghetti from last nite. Surprised day shift didn't eat it or the ice cream. Hog law usually out here.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> That show cracks me up Lol! Don't you know the writers are WHACK!


Jason doesn't find it as amusing as I do. I love Brian.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> That show cracks me up Lol! Don't you know the writers are WHACK!


She knows and she would fit right in with them.LOL


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Jason doesn't find it as amusing as I do. I love Brian.


It's one of those shows that lets your mind rest ! The Humor Killz the wife and myself!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Stewie rocks!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> It's one of those shows that lets your mind rest ! The Humor Killz the wife and myself!


You can't rest your mind and watch Family Guy. You'll miss all the good jokes!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You can't rest your mind and watch Family Guy. You'll miss all the good jokes!


Thats exactly what i'm talkn about Elaine, we don't think about anything else while we are watching it! :wink:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Used to like South Park...they just got too silly.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Used to like South Park...they just got too silly.


South Park always seemed to be something for a teenage guy. I never could get into it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> South Park always seemed to be something for a teenage guy. I never could get into it.


 Only part I really liked was Cartman's rants.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

What about Americian Dad


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> What about Americian Dad


 I like it better than family guy.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> I like it better than family guy.


 Ain't seen it yet...what channel does it come on? Comedy channel?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Me too and by the way I be a talking to your wife on the other line.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> What about Americian Dad


American Dad is pretty awesome, too. Not as good as Family Guy... but pretty dang good.

Cleveland's new show doesn't look very interesting.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

It be on fox


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Ain't seen it yet...what channel does it come on? Comedy channel?


It normally comes on right after Family Guy on Fox on Sundays


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Has anyone given any Green Dots to Danduhman lately? Just trying to stay on course with his thread! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> I like it better than family guy.


How can we be married? You are required to agree with me!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> American Dad is pretty awesome, too. Not as good as Family Guy... but pretty dang good.
> 
> Cleveland's new show doesn't look very interesting.


Dang only 34 you could be my daughter I feel like I am robbing the craddle !!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Has anyone given any Green Dots to Danduhman lately? Just trying to stay on course with his thread! :biggrin:


 It's like on "whose line is it anyway" where the games are made up and the points don't matter....


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> Me too and by the way I be a talking to your wife on the other line.


I know she is sitting right beside me lol


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> I know she is sitting right beside me lol


 lucky you, now open the curtain!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> How can we be married? You are required to agree with me!


 I dont remember reading that in the by-laws


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> Dang only 34 you could be my daughter I feel like I am robbing the craddle !!!!!


Join the crowd. This place is full of old pervs.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> How can we be married? You are required to agree with me!


I thought you said he was playing with the Linkin logs? :smile:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> lucky you, now open the curtain!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


NO!!!!!! The tree is still full I can hear them out there LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> I dont remember reading that in the by-laws


There's a lotta things you don't seem to remember reading.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with my wife except when she tells me not to.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I know she is sitting right beside me lol


Iam sorry you have to see this.LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> Iam sorry you have to see this.LOL


HEY! You're the one pming me trying to talk me into getting liquored up and going out with you!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> Iam sorry you have to see this.LOL


Its ok you can get in the tree with the rest of them if you can find a spot. It is getting kind of full up there. lol


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> HEY! You're the one pming me trying to talk me into getting liquored up and going out with you!


 Dirty old man!:slimer:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Got Brand scaffolding coming out to build us some more seating!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Its ok you can get in the tree with the rest of them if you can find a spot. It is getting kind of full up there. lol


He can have my spot! Climb on up there Bob!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Dirty old man and son But check this out Crappieman is invited too. LOL


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

someone has to take pics.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> He can have my spot! Climb on up there Bob!


What ever I know you are not getting out of the tree. You may slide over abut not climb down.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> He can have my spot! Climb on up there Bob!


I do better in a boat the land don't move right.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> Dirty old man and son But check this out Crappieman is invited too. LOL


RIGHT!!!! I am just waiting for the tree to get full before the colt .45 comes out LOL


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> What ever I know you are not getting out of the tree. You may slide over abut not climb down.


Nah, i'm done - i figured out i could go to the Zoo and have all different kinds of Baboons throw their feces at me and i don't have to share a tree!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> RIGHT!!!! I am just waiting for the tree to get full before the colt .45 comes out LOL


Now you be nice we be a going to get some fish. and you need a shootgun for those tree shots.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

CajunBob said:


> someone has to take pics.


 We'll be waiting on them.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> someone has to take pics.


Gross.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> RIGHT!!!! I am just waiting for the tree to get full before the colt .45 comes out LOL


 Goddess loaded it with blanks!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> Now you be nice we be a going to get some fish. and you need a shootgun for those tree shots.


I got a shotgun too with buckshot !!!!!!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Goddess loaded it with blanks!


I dont let her no where near my guns .


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

#2 or #4 or #00


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> I dont let her no where near my guns .


 you're not saying she might turn on ya are you?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I got a shotgun too with buckshot !!!!!!


That's it , if you have BUCKS climbing up in that tree now too i'm done for sure!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

F shot


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Nite nite 
Remember this 
" Treat people as you would like to be treated. Love your God and your Country and most of all love your fellow man" Cajunbob


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

CajunBob said:


> Nite nite
> Remember this
> " Treat people as you would like to be treated. Love your God and your Country and most of all love your fellow man" Cajunbob


 Good night sir.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> Nite nite
> Remember this
> " Treat people as you would like to be treated. Love your God and your Country and most of all love your fellow man" Cajunbob


Good nite.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

All right....almost ten o'clock....time to get going again!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

All quiet in the tree...but the lights are still on....


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> you're not saying she might turn on ya are you?


You just never know.LOL


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*You folks need to get a room! *

*Lmao*


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> You just never know.LOL


 She looks so sweet...but those are the ones you have to watch!:rotfl:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Savior*

I have read all 800+ post on this thread and this is my first post. If you (you know who you are) are going for a record, go. If you are sleepy, sleep. As with most threads that I post to, this one will die as soon as I post, I hope!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> I have read all 800+ post on this thread and this is my first post. If you (you know who you are) are going for a record, go. If you are sleepy, sleep. As with most threads that I post to, this one will die as soon as I post, I hope!


 We thought it was dead already......twice


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> We thought it was dead already......twice


okedobe...Shuuush!

I'm sending you a PM about a Sweeny HS teacher that I was in the Army with. Maybe you know him.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Melon said:


> *You folks need to get a room! *
> 
> *Lmao*


We have one right here LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bet ya'll are wore slap out after Schlitterbahn!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Bet ya'll are wore slap out after Schlitterbahn!


Yup I am about ready to go to bed.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I gotta go to bed, but I will be in here checkin' on y'all bright and early. Better behave!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I gotta go to bed, but I will be in here checkin' on y'all bright and early. Better behave!


 I'll have to....last one out, turn off the lights! Got some "work" to do outside on the unit.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Bet ya'll are wore slap out after Schlitterbahn!


Dang, I would like to bring the fam to flop around in Shlitterbahn with some 2coolers.

I flop, my hot wife flows, my boys are very 2cool.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Goddess, #1,000....you were right!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Please mods clean up on aisle215045. 

Flush Please!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Melon said:


> Please mods clean up on aisle215045.
> 
> Flush Please!


 Did ya mess yo' self Melon?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

good lawrd, this is worse than a Salty Texan thread.

NEVER have so many said so little.

Brandon
_message being sent from my free 2Cool iPhone_


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> good lawrd, this is worse than a Salty Texan thread.
> 
> NEVER have so many said so little.
> 
> ...


You ain't seen nuttin' yet, just wait until you see the drivel we have yet to post! Jump in or stand aside!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Hey Goddess, #1,000....you were right!


I am always right.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I am always right.


Then please tell me that I'm about to win the lottery, and I'll split it with you and crappieman! I'll do my part and buy the ticket!:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> Dang, I would like to bring the fam to flop around in Shlitterbahn with some 2coolers.
> 
> I flop, my hot wife flows, my boys are very 2cool.


If anyone goes to the one in Galveston, let me know. If we are in town, we'll probably come float with ya.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> If anyone goes to the one in Galveston, let me know. If we are in town, we'll probably come float with ya.


2cool day at Schlitterbahn... do you think they'll run out of beer?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Capt.Crunk said:


> I think you have me mistaken for some one else.
> 
> Tell Dbarham The Capt. said whats up.


Nope! Not mistaken, this is you DBA http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=32620

I saved all of your info before you had a chance to to change it.

If any of the mods want to see it just shoot me a pm and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I am always right.


Except when you post them pitchers of big ol' gurls. That ain't right!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Except when you post them pitchers of big ol' gurls. That ain't right!


Hush POKE, you know you like them BEEEEG ole Gerls, you can't help it , it's in your breeding!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hush POKE, you know you like them BEEEEG ole Gerls, you can't help it , it's in your breeding!


You ain't right either, Catchy! But that's a whole nuther highjacked thread!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

this thread has alot of pages to it


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> this thread has alot of pages to it


I swithed my display to 20 posts per page, just for this one. Too hard to keep up at poke speed with just 10!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> this thread has alot of pages to it


You should read it, there is a lot of unintelligent remarks and useless info to be had.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Except when you post them pitchers of big ol' gurls. That ain't right!





catchysumfishy said:


> Hush POKE, you know you like them BEEEEG ole Gerls, you can't help it , it's in your breeding!





slopoke said:


> You ain't right either, Catchy! But that's a whole nuther highjacked thread!


Lol Poke, CALM down! WE ALL know that i ain't right, but i have nothing against Phat gerls either! :smile:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Except when you post them pitchers of big ol' gurls. That ain't right!


Big girls need love, too.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Big girls need love, too.


ABSOLUTELY! Goddess, just what were you trying to find when you 'Happened" upon ALLLLL of those pics of unclothed 'Large " women?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> ABSOLUTELY! Goddess, just what were you trying to find when you 'Happened" upon ALLLLL of those pics of unclothed 'Large " women?


Those are my pics.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

RC's Mom said:


> You should read it, there is a lot of unintelligent remarks and useless info to be had.


I don't know how to read. :frown:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> ABSOLUTELY! Goddess, just what were you trying to find when you 'Happened" upon ALLLLL of those pics of unclothed 'Large " women?


Jason's old diary.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Jason's old diary.


ROFLMAO


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Those are my pics.


Well, that's what i wuz kinda thinkn, but i couldn't figure out why you went to So much trouble changing your hair styles and colors! :smile:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well, that's what i wuz kinda thinkn, but i couldn't figure out why you went to So much trouble changing your hair styles and colors! :smile:


I'm a woman. That's what we do.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Jason's old diary.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> ABSOLUTELY! Goddess, just what were you trying to find when you 'Happened" upon ALLLLL of those pics of unclothed 'Large " women?


You know you like LARGE WOMEN catchy. LOL


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Jason's old diary.


Yes it is and what y'all don't like it?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> You know you like LARGE WOMEN catchy. LOL


NOT DENIED!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Yes it is and what y'all don't like it?


Just answering the man's question.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Just answering the man's question.


I am sure he can get Elaine to make him a copy of it so he can keep it with him at all times.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Yes it is and what y'all don't like it?


I like it!:cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Y'all are about a bunch of freaks.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I actually like 'em kinda petite. But I have been know to make exceptions for fishin' goddesses. Especially those with fancy observation decks in their treehouses! We're gonna havta work somthin' out about crappieman's .45 and shotgun though. I move too slo to dodge any lead!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I actually like 'em kinda petite. But I have been know to make exceptions for fishin' goddesses. Especially those with fancy observation decks in their treehouses! We're gonna havta work somthin' out about crappieman's .45 and shotgun though. I move too slo to dodge any lead!


Hey! 4'11" *is* petite!

I carry my 450 lbs very well!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Hey! 4'11" *is* petite!
> 
> I carry my 450 lbs very well!


Oh, my! Catchy's gonna loose his mind! Don't tease that boy like that! :dance:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Oh, my! Catchy's gonna loose his mind! Don't tease that boy like that! :dance:


Catchy lost his mind a LOOOOONG time ago.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I actually like 'em kinda petite. But I have been know to make exceptions for fishin' goddesses. Especially those with fancy observation decks in their treehouses! We're gonna havta work somthin' out about crappieman's .45 and shotgun though. I move too slo to dodge any lead!


Lol, Jason would shoot you for NOT taking her away!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, Jason would shoot you for NOT taking her away!


Actually, I just wanna sit intha treehouse and bask in all of her......er uh.....glory. Or shade, depending on what time of day/night it is.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, Jason would shoot you for NOT taking her away!


HEY! Jason likes 'em big, too.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Catchy lost his mind a LOOOOONG time ago.


It ain't his fault! It's all them 'scriptions!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, Jason would shoot you for NOT taking her away!


No I won't I like my woman!!!! I will have to shoot anyone trying to take her.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> No I won't I like my woman!!!! I will have to shoot anyone trying to take her.


I'll let your phrasing slide... this time.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> No I won't I like my woman!!!! I will have to shoot anyone trying to take her.


A good man you are! 
But don't give in to fear.
Fear leads to anger.
Anger leads to hate.
Hate leads to....suffering!
The Dark Side are they.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'll let your phrasing slide... this time.


See? She likes you too! She'd have slammed anybody else for such poor phrasing. Ain't that cute? 
Now slowly lower tha firearm, and put it away where she can't find it! :wink:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> See? She likes you too! She'd have slammed anybody else for such poor phrasing. Ain't that cute?
> Now slowly lower tha firearm, and put it away where she can't find it! :wink:


I dont need a firearm. I prefer to use my hands... feel the life leaving your body.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> See? She likes you too! She'd have slammed anybody else for such poor phrasing. Ain't that cute?
> Now slowly lower tha firearm, and put it away where she can't find it! :wink:


I always have to keep them put up so she can't find them you never know what the dark side will lead her to do . LOL
I am trying to watch out for everyone saftey.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I dont need a firearm. I prefer to use my hands... feel the life leaving your body.


There's that Dark Side again! We're gonna hafta work on those anger issues if your gonna have so many admirers in tha treehouse. It could get dangerous in sucha target-rich environment! :biggrin:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Almost 900 replies and not one of them answered the original question. 

Greatness.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Actually, I think we answered danduhmans question with........green! He has certainly gained a bit since starting this thread.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Almost 900 replies and not one of them answered the original question.
> 
> Greatness.


Logical and relevant responses are not allowed on this thread.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Logical and relevant responses are not allowed on this thread.


Clearly.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Clearly.


pwned!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Hal01 said:


> pwned!


Now that's an appropriate response. It's annoying and irrelevant.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hal01 said:


> pwned!


 I may have to try that one!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Almost 900 replies and not one of them answered the original question.
> 
> Greatness.


yes, you just missed my post. Greenies get you cool free 2Cool stuff. He's my repost of my 2Cool iPhone. MWB said he got lures. You just missed it.

Repeat - lot's of greenies will earn you free stuff.

PM mwb007 for more information.

Brandon


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> I may have to try that one!!!! :rotfl:


If you do, there will be an opening for one of the tree dwellers inside the big house.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Now that's an appropriate response. It's annoying and irrelevant.


Oh, that's the objective.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Oh, that's the objective.


That's just disturbing.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> If you do, there will be an opening for one of the tree dwellers inside the big house.


Ooh, ooh! Domestic disturbance! I sense an opportunity for someone!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Ooh, ooh! Domestic disturbance! I sense an opportunity for someone!


 She will pick the cat before she picks any of you !!!!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> If you do, there will be an opening for one of the tree dwellers inside the big house.


 I will just blame it on catchy.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> I will just blame it on catchy.


He's not smart enough to figure out which end the flour goes in.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> I will just blame it on catchy.


Good plan! He's a good sport! He can take one for tha team! :wink:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

House cleaning sucks.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, I get up to go back to work and see that ya'll have made a few more laps. This thread really is like Nascar, it keeps going but the scenery never changes....:rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Wow, I get up to go back to work and see that ya'll have made a few more laps. This thread really is like Nascar, it keeps going but the scenery never changes....:rotfl:


Left turn coming up.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Left turn coming up.


They'll be making some right turns this week. Sonoma.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> They'll be making some right turns this week. Sonoma.


I think crazy 8s are more appropriate in here.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

note to self: greenies go away if your post is deleted


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> note to self: greenies go away if your post is deleted


Don't be postin' stuff that gets deleted.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Dang, 92 pages on green dots, glad the red ones are gone. J, you speaking from sperience there?


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, I sort of feel obligated to stop in and post from time to time since I gave birth to this monster but I must say I enjoy the greenies I dont feel quite as naked now .Yall save post # 1000 for me.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

danduhman said:


> Well, I sort of feel obligated to stop in and post from time to time since I gave birth to this monster but I must say I enjoy the greenies I dont feel quite as naked now .Yall save post # 1000 for me.


 We will try too but you better stop by tonight when everyone gets rolling.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Don't be postin' stuff that gets deleted.





bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Dang, 92 pages on green dots, glad the red ones are gone. J, you speaking from sperience there?


sorta, I got caught up in the moment and wasn't sure about my advice to a lawyer about giving blood for an alcohol test through his scrotum sack but tried it anyways. It doesn't pass the mustard.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> sorta, I got caught up in the moment and wasn't sure about my advice to a lawyer about giving blood for an alcohol test through his scrotum sack but tried it anyways. It doesn't pass the mustard.


so is it ok to get a blood test thru the sack or not?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> We will try too but you better stop by tonight when everyone gets rolling.


 Oh yeah? What's she gonna wear tonight?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Oh yeah? What's she gonna wear tonight?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nothing. Same thing I wear every night.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

STOP fool!!! Let this thing DIE.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> STOP fool!!! Let this thing DIE.


I'm gonna start pming them pictures. I can't post 'em cuz it's s'posed to be g-rated. We'll see how long they have nightmares.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

